# Torino - Milan: 26 settembre 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Torino - Milan. Si gioca giovedì 26 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 a Torino.

Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Torino - Milan. Si gioca giovedì 26 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 a Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



E anche qui si sa già come va a finire.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

..


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Torino - Milan. Si gioca giovedì 26 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 a Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



E anche qui si sa già come va a finire.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Torino - Milan. Si gioca giovedì 26 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 a Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



altra squadra che prende sberle da chiunque e poi con noi sputa sangue. 
se ci va di culo, uscirà il solito pareggino inutile acciuffato coi denti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Settembre 2019)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> dajè toro  ...che sono stanco morto di buttare stagioni a ottobre cristo santissimo  ...4 a 0 toro a casa sto sfigato e prendiamo uno normodotato che inizi sul serio la stagione...basta perdere tempo BASTAAAAAAAAAAA



Questo è un commento fatto per la disperazione che noi tifosi Milanisti accumuliamo da anni. Ti capisco bene, sembra un ciclo senza fine. Poveri noi, come ci hanno ridotto. Maledetto Berlusconi, perché è partito tutto da lui e maledetti tutti gli altri a ruota.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Settembre 2019)

0 punti facili daje


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Questo è un commento fatto per la disperazione che noi tifosi Milanisti accumuliamo da anni. Ti capisco bene, sembra un ciclo senza fine. Poveri noi, come ci hanno ridotto. Maledetto Berlusconi, perché è partito tutto da lui e maledetti tutti gli altri a ruota.


hai detto bene fratello...disperazione....rabbia...umiliazione...il milan non interessa più a nessuno...ci umiliano...ci deridono...e ogni anno è peggio...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Torino - Milan. Si gioca giovedì 26 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 a Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo in una reazione...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2019)

Vorrei vederlo giocare UNA volta con

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
Kessie Bennacer Paqueta
Rebic Piatek Leao

Se facciamo schifo uguale giuro che non me la prendo più con l'allenatore


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Settembre 2019)

Persa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Settembre 2019)

A Torino la formazione dovrebbe essere qualcosa di simile a questa:

Donnarumma
Conti/Calabria - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Theo
Bonaventura/Paqueta - Bennacer - Kessié
Rebic - Piatek - Leao

Fuori Rodriguez che é improponibile sotto ogni punto di vista
Fuori Biglia per dar verlocita alla manovra e dare un minimo di presenza al centrocampo
Fuori Suso e Calhanoglu per velocizzare il gioco, creare un gioco di squadra e un dialogo tra attaco e centrocampo. Paqueta/Bonaventura possono fare questo compito, Rebic al posto di Suso aiuta alla squadra e non concentra il gioco solo su se stesso con 70 tocchi ogni volta che riceve palla.

Contro l'Inter Paqueta e Theo hanno fatto piu 'dai e vai' di Rodriguez e Calhanoglu/Biglia in due anni.

Purtroppo temo che con Giampollo al massimo ci saranno Leao e Theo


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2019)

Credo non ci sia la minima possibilità di vincere.

Se non tiri in porta, poi...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo non ci sia la minima possibilità di vincere.
> 
> Se non tiri in porta, poi...



Concordo assolutamente. Poi fisicamente facciamo pena, mentre il Torino corre parecchio ed è una squadra fisica, tutte cose che noi soffriamo. Comunque se continuiamo con questo trend di numeri in attacco, rischiamo parecchio, siamo da colonna destra della classifica.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Settembre 2019)

Leao merita una riconferma, non ci sono più scuse per tenere fuori Hernandez, Biglia ha dimostrato ancora di essere inadatto. I nuovi, insomma dovrebbero giocare perché in fondo in questo inizio di stagione hanno fatto vedere qualcosa in più dei vecchi.

Spererei anche in un po' di panchina per Suso, Chalanoglu e Piatek ma direi che saranno titolari al 100%.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2019)

Dentro i nuovi, basta giocare con gli handicap.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2019)

Obiettivo: fare almeno un tiro in porta


----------



## uolfetto (22 Settembre 2019)

visto anche il turno infrasettimanale non vedere hernandez al posto di rodriguez, benacer al posto di biglia e rebic al posto di piatek/Suso sarebbe inspiegabile


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Settembre 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Leao merita una riconferma, non ci sono più scuse per tenere fuori Hernandez, Biglia ha dimostrato ancora di essere inadatto. I nuovi, insomma dovrebbero giocare perché in fondo in questo inizio di stagione hanno fatto vedere qualcosa in più dei vecchi.
> 
> Spererei anche in un po' di panchina per Suso, Chalanoglu e Piatek ma direi che saranno titolari al 100%.



Per me Hernandez e Bennacer giocano sicuro a sto giro. Spero di vedere anche Leao e Rebic. Piatek rischia seriamente la panchina.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Settembre 2019)

Trasferta difficile. Il Toro è squadra del nostro livello, servirà essere perfetti per fare risultato.

Sono curioso di vedere le scelte di Giampaolo. È il momento di dimostrare carattere e coraggio finalmente, dopo queste 4 partite oscene. 

Con Toro e Fiorentina ci misureremo per capire quello che valiamo.

Non sono per niente ottimista ma non possiamo peggiorare.


----------



## Didaco (22 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Paquetà; Rebic; Leao, Piatek.


----------



## varvez (22 Settembre 2019)

Scommettiamo che Suso sarà titolare?


----------



## shevchampions (22 Settembre 2019)

Mazzarri, nonostante il Toro stia facendo pietà, s'è messo a piangere con l'arbitro oggi dopo la partita. Sta preparando ben bene il terreno come l'anno scorso, dove poi gli hanno regalato un rigore.


----------



## Victorss (22 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Trasferta difficile. Il Toro è squadra del nostro livello, servirà essere perfetti per fare risultato.
> 
> Sono curioso di vedere le scelte di Giampaolo. È il momento di dimostrare carattere e coraggio finalmente, dopo queste 4 partite oscene.
> 
> ...



Se Giampaolo non capisce in fretta che non c è modo di fare giocare insieme contemporaneamente gente come Chala, Suso, Biglia, Rodriguez, Calabria finirà in un circolo vizioso che lo porterà all' esonero.
Io credo nelle sue capacità, spero che gia da mercoledì inserisca gran parte dei nuovi: Paquetá, Theo, Bennacer e Leao possono aiutarci ad uscire da questo loop infinito. Tra l altro le cariatidi sopra menzionate saranno distrutte psicologicamente dalla partita di ieri sera, gli ultimi dieci minuti ancora un po' e si mettevano a piangere col pollice in bocca. Siamo ad un bivio importante, è ora di cambiare.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Settembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Paquetà; Rebic; Leao, Piatek.



Secondo me è più facile che resti fuori Piatek che Suso.
Poi ho letto che Paquetá ha qualche problemino fisico per cui credo giochi Calhanoglu.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Settembre 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è più facile che resti fuori Piatek che Suso.
> Poi ho letto che Paquetá ha qualche problemino fisico per cui credo giochi Calhanoglu.



Per me la mossa a sorpresa potrebbe essere proprio dentro Leao e Rebic, fuori Piatek.


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2019)

Se si perdesse anche questa bisognerebbe iniziare a guardare a chi ci sta dietro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Settembre 2019)

Tutti ci aspettiamo che metta dentro i nuovi. Ma io sono convinto che vedremo ancora rosriguez biglia chalanoglu e cessi simili


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo giocare UNA volta con
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paqueta
> ...



Amen fratello.
Caro Mister magari perdiamo ma almeno dimostri di avere le palle


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo giocare UNA volta con<br>
> <br>
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo<br>
> Kessie Bennacer Paqueta<br>
> ...



Se arrivasse un alieno senza occhi da Zeta Reticuli gli basterebbe "assistere" a tre minuti di una partita del Milan per capire che Sugo e Turca sono le Zavorre con la maiuscola. Ma nessun allenatore ci arriva. Incredibile. Evidentemente, il Bresidentissimo li vuole sempre in campo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Settembre 2019)

Per me é già un dentro fuori questa.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse un alieno senza occhi da Zeta Reticuli gli basterebbe "assistere" a tre minuti di una partita del Milan per capire che Sugo e Turca sono le Zavorre con la maiuscola. Ma nessun allenatore ci arriva. Incredibile. Evidentemente, il Bresidentissimo li vuole sempre in campo.



E Riccardo Rodrigo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Settembre 2019)

Gigio
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Bonaventura/paqueta/krunic/chala(in ordine di preferenza)
Rebic
Leao
Piatek

Altri milan non esistono e fino a quando giampollo non lo capirà saranno cavoli amari


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Gigio
> Calabria
> Romagnoli
> Musacchio
> ...



figurati è più probabile che decida di rispolverare Borini


----------



## Walker (23 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo giocare UNA volta con
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paqueta
> ...


Idem, mi piace sta formazione, speriamo che finalmente abbia il coraggio di svoltare e non di continuare imperterrito a seguire i suoi dogmi nonostante prestazioni pietose.
Ma ho il timore che rivedremo Biglia e company alla partenza, e i nuovi giovani, a parte forse Leao, in panchina.
A quel punto servirebbe l'esonero istantaneo.


----------



## Walker (23 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se si perdesse anche questa bisognerebbe iniziare a guardare a chi ci sta dietro.


Ho paura che andando avanti così potrebbe essere il leit motiv della stagione...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2019)

*Designato Guida per Torino Milan. Al VAR Mariani:*


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Guida per Torino Milan. Al VAR Mariani:*



Fantastico Guida, lo stesso identico arbitro dello scorso anno che diede un bellissimo rigore al Toro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo giocare UNA volta con
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paqueta
> ...



Invertirei Leao (Che a Lille giocava prevalentemente a destra) e Rebic (che è prevalentemente un attaccante di sinistra), lascerei il beneficio del dubbio Calabria/Conti

Per il resto uguale intifica, con Krunic pronto a subentrare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2019)

Mai come ogg c'è condivisione sulla formazione da schierare.

Al netto del ballottaggio Calabria/Conti e della mezz'ala che affianca Bennacer e Kessie, per il resto siamo tutti concordi:

4-3-3 (o 4-3-2-1 se volete) con
Donnuarumma
Calabria/Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Hernandez
Kessie Bennacer Paqueta/Bonaventura/Chalanoglu/Krunic
Leao Piatek Rebic

Siamo tutti incredibilmente d'accordo su questa formazione. L'unico che non lo sarà... sarà chi è destinato a sceglierla.


----------



## Didaco (23 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mai come ogg c'è condivisione sulla formazione da schierare.
> 
> Al netto del ballottaggio Calabria/Conti e della mezz'ala che affianca Bennacer e Kessie, per il resto siamo tutti concordi:
> 
> ...



E' la formazione scolpita nella pietra per qualsiasi persona di buon senso. E, per quanto mi riguarda, la si può mettere in campo con il 4-3-1-2 con Rebic trequartista a creare scompiglio tra le linee.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mai come ogg c'è condivisione sulla formazione da schierare.
> 
> Al netto del ballottaggio Calabria/Conti e della mezz'ala che affianca Bennacer e Kessie, per il resto siamo tutti concordi:
> 
> ...



Punti di vista. Io non sono per niente d'accordo...

Contro il 352 del Toro, se saranno in giornata e alzeranno il ritmo, con codesta squadra ci asfaltano.
Purtroppo al livello in cui siamo bisogna ragionare bene sugli avversari perchè il Torino è forte come noi.

Sarà una partita confusa e fisica, con tanti scontri, scorbutica, sicuramente non da 433. Finiresti per avere il povero Piatek da solo contro tutti, come successe l'anno scorso e come è appena successo nel derby, con la conclusione inevitabile che non toccherà palla (Piatek tra l'altro per me nel 433 non può giocare).


----------



## shevchampions (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Io non sono per niente d'accordo...
> 
> Contro il 352 del Toro, se saranno in giornata e alzeranno il ritmo, con codesta squadra ci asfaltano.
> Purtroppo al livello in cui siamo bisogna ragionare bene sugli avversari perchè il Torino è forte come noi.
> ...



Ma nom sarebbe mai un 433 anche con quegli uomini. Nel derby, come avevamo pronosticato, Suso ha giocato spesso nella posizione di trequarti centrale. E così sarebbe in questo caso, con Leao e Rebic pronti ad accentrarsi e le altre due punte larghe. Questo è il gioco di Giampaolo indipendentemente dall'avversario, mi pare che lo abbia dichiarato più volte. 

La formazione deve essere quella indicata dagli altri utenti, che Giampaolo tiri fuori le palle e acceleri questo processo di sperimentazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ma nom sarebbe mai un 433 anche con quegli uomini. Nel derby, come avevamo pronosticato, Suso ha giocato spesso nella posizione di trequarti centrale. E così sarebbe in questo caso, con Leao e Rebic pronti ad accentrarsi e le altre due punte larghe. Questo è il gioco di Giampaolo indipendentemente dall'avversario, mi pare che lo abbia dichiarato più volte.
> 
> La formazione deve essere quella indicata dagli altri utenti, che Giampaolo tiri fuori le palle e acceleri questo processo di sperimentazione.



Suso ha giocato centrale i primi 20 minuti, poi è andato nella sua mattonella (scambiando posizione con Piatek) e siamo passato al solito sterile 433, col quale non facciamo goal da mesi.

Leao è un centravanti, esterno è adattato. Rebic uguale, mica può fare l'esterno destro.

Per me è una squadra senza capo nè coda e contro il Torino impresentabile perchè ci asfaltano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Suso ha giocato centrale i primi 20 minuti, poi è andato nella sua mattonella (scambiando posizione con Piatek) e siamo passato al solito sterile 433, col quale non facciamo goal da mesi.
> 
> Leao è un centravanti, esterno è adattato. Rebic uguale, mica può fare l'esterno destro.
> 
> Per me è una squadra senza capo nè coda e contro il Torino impresentabile perchè ci asfaltano.



Rebic è un esterno sinistro.
Leao ha giocato spesso esterno, anche a destra.
per me è la formazione da utilizzare con il Torino, impegnando in 1 contro 1 tutti i centrali e forzando ad allargarli. i quinti devono essere risucchiati da Hernandez e calabria.

Il rischio ce lo prendiamo con l'uno contro uno difensivo, ma è arrivato il momento di osare ed imporsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Rebic è un esterno sinistro.
> Leao ha giocato spesso esterno, anche a destra.
> per me è la formazione da utilizzare con il Torino, impegnando in 1 contro 1 tutti i centrali e forzando ad allargarli. i quinti devono essere risucchiati da Hernandez e calabria.
> 
> Il rischio ce lo prendiamo con l'uno contro uno difensivo, ma è arrivato il momento di osare ed imporsi.



Opinione che rispetto, ma Leao e Rebic non possono fargli esterni, con Piatek punta poi.

Col Toro finiresti per rimanere schiacciato come nel derby.

Partita difficile difficile.

Osare ed imporsi mi fa un po' ridere. Le partite le hai viste?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Opinione che rispetto, ma Leao e Rebic non possono fargli esterni, con Piatek punta poi.
> 
> Col Toro finiresti per rimanere schiacciato come nel derby.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo le ho viste. Ma conto che cambiando gli interpreti cambino i risultati


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le ho viste. Ma conto che cambiando gli interpreti cambino i risultati



Speriamo. Per me ora come ora dobbiamo giocare quadrati e attenti, cercando di non concedere troppo, perchè non abbiamo certezze, al minimo intoppo affondiamo a picco.

Il Toro è squadra quadrata, con una impronta precisa e tante certezze, hanno un anno di Mazzarri alle spalle e sanno bene cosa fare, nel bene e nel male. Hanno un'organizzazione di gioco ben rodata. Quindi è partita da giocare con tanta attenzione, equilibrio, tattica, tanta tattica, cercando di sfruttare le occasioni a favore e sbagliando il meno possibile.
Piacerebbe vedere gioco offensivo e coraggio finalmente, ma non è l'avversario giusto secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Per me ora come ora dobbiamo giocare quadrati e attenti, cercando di non concedere troppo, perchè non abbiamo certezze, al minimo intoppo affondiamo a picco.
> 
> Il Toro è squadra quadrata, con una impronta precisa e tante certezze, hanno un anno di Mazzarri alle spalle e sanno bene cosa fare, nel bene e nel male. Hanno un'organizzazione di gioco ben rodata. Quindi è partita da giocare con tanta attenzione, equilibrio, tattica, tanta tattica, cercando di sfruttare le occasioni a favore e sbagliando il meno possibile.
> Piacerebbe vedere gioco offensivo e coraggio finalmente, ma non è l'avversario giusto secondo me.



Pensi sia un'eresia vedere calha dietro rebic e piatek?
Va bene che il 10 deve esser una punta e pensare e muoversi da punta ma calha l'azione la potrebbe seguire e chiudere, cel'ha nelle corde.
Non lo vedo poi tanto distante come profilo dal saponara o caprari ( anche lui usato nel ruolo) di turno.
Insomma, provare suso e nessun altro da trequartista è malafede.
Provare altri da trequartisti ma sempre con suso in mattonella è follia.
Calha ha comunque anche più gamba di suso per il pressing e dettare passaggi e non gioca solo con palla nei piedi.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Settembre 2019)

Basta essere quadrati. Non concordo con il ripartire con calma e dalla difesa, con l'organizzazione. Abbiamo bisogno di una svegliata emotiva, abbiamo bisogno di fare per qualche tempo un calcio in stile Roma, in stile Zeman per intenderci.
Occupiamoci di essere imprevedibili e di segnare, poco importa se perdiamo altri punti. E' arrivato il momento di fare un all in e giocare senza paura, almeno per qualche partita.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Guida per Torino Milan. Al VAR Mariani:*



Formazioni da Sky


----------



## Pit96 (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



E chi li toglie Suso e Calhanoglu... 
Non ce la faccio più a guardare questo Milan, è una tortura...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (23 Settembre 2019)

via Suso e rinasce la squadra.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi sia un'eresia vedere calha dietro rebic e piatek?
> Va bene che il 10 deve esser una punta e pensare e muoversi da punta ma calha l'azione la potrebbe seguire e chiudere, cel'ha nelle corde.
> Non lo vedo poi tanto distante come profilo dal saponara o caprari ( anche lui usato nel ruolo) di turno.
> Insomma, provare suso e nessun altro da trequartista è malafede.
> ...



Non ce lo vedo bene. Hakan ha tempi di smarcamento lenti, nel traffico è sempre in difficoltà, di spalle alla porta anche peggio. Come trequartista non lo vedo proprio. Per me lui gioca dove ora, da mezzala, e ora come ora è pure uno dei meno peggio tutto sommato.

Da trequartista io continuo a vedere Paqueta con Rebic e Leao davanti, per affrontare il Toro. Dovremmo cercare di difendere compatti, con Paqueta abbastanza schiacciato sulla mediana, e attaccare in verticale per i due davanti che in velocità e ampiezza dovrebbero aprire i tre dietro del Toro, riempiendo gli spazi sulla trequarti con Paqueta Hakan e Kessie. Sotto molti aspetti è una partita simile al derby, tatticamente parlando.

Piatek merita un discorso a parte. Resta il nostro migliore attaccante ma non è accettabile che in 4 partite abbia toccato si e no 10 palloni. E' in difficoltà come prevedevo fin dall'inizio, finchè non cresce tatticamente è giusto puntare su altri.

Suso direi che è l'occasione buona per lasciarlo finalmente fuori, anche alla luce del doppio impegno che avremo con la Fiorentina dopo pochi giorni.

Il Toro rispetto all'Inter difende male centralmente, tra i mediani e i tre dietro spesso gestiscono male lo spazio e si creano situazioni di pericolo, se sapremo gestire bene i tempi delle ripartenze.
Loro poi giocano tanto la palla alta centrale, anche dalle fasce, i 4 nostri devono giocare compatti dietro e gestire bene la linea sulle diagonali lunghe, ci potrebbero fare molto male.

Già nel derby lo abbiamo visto: la difesa stretta e compatta tipica di Giampaolo è esposta ai cambi di gioco lunghi, a parte il secondo goal dove Barella era smarcatissimo, anche il palo di D'Ambrosio è venuto da quel tipo di situazione, motivo per cui non è la partita più adatta per Conti e Theo, sicuramente.

PS: Paqueta è infortunato, per cui gioca Suso a meno che Jack non sia in condizioni decenti.


----------



## shevchampions (23 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> E chi li toglie Suso e Calhanoglu...
> Non ce la faccio più a guardare questo Milan, è una tortura...



Cerca di resistere, due tra i bradipi, Rodriguez e Biglia, stanno lentamente andando. Siamo al 50%.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Settembre 2019)

se non vediamo una reazione dall allenatore e dai giocatori 
che cosa la seguiamo a fare la squadra? questo partita è un banco di prova!
ci devono deludere di nuovo? io non dico vincere x forza(anche se me lo auguro) 
ma che almeno diano tutto e facciano dei tiri in porta ! e chiedere molto!? 

se non succede ora che ci sono partite ravvicinate e la mente si può subito liberare...
Bhe possiamo già rassegnarci x altre partite da senza voto se non accade 

che onorano la maglia una volta x tutte 
così facendo onoreranno anche noi e sopratutto riceverebbero meno melma da tutti


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



bah direi che i tempi sono maturi per far giocare Rebic titolare.
Bennacer meglio con la Fiorentina ma se gioca a Torino va bene.

Per Theo non sarebbe la partita migliore per esordire. Il Toro attacca tanto nei mezzi spazi dietro ai terzini, cerca la profondità anche a palla alta e i cambi di gioco profondi, tutte situazioni che metteranno a nudo i limiti tattici di Theo. Se gioca Verdi andrà in raddoppio su De Silvestri proprio per sfruttare le coperture di Theo, farlo giocare a Torino significa volerlo poi mettere in croce. Molto meglio serbarlo per la Fiorentina, dove invece ha tutto per giocare bene e emergere.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedo bene. Hakan ha tempi di smarcamento lenti, nel traffico è sempre in difficoltà, di spalle alla porta anche peggio. Come trequartista non lo vedo proprio. Per me lui gioca dove ora, da mezzala, e ora come ora è pure uno dei meno peggio tutto sommato.
> 
> Da trequartista io continuo a vedere Paqueta con Rebic e Leao davanti, per affrontare il Toro. Dovremmo cercare di difendere compatti, con Paqueta abbastanza schiacciato sulla mediana, e attaccare in verticale per i due davanti che in velocità e ampiezza dovrebbero aprire i tre dietro del Toro, riempiendo gli spazi sulla trequarti con Paqueta Hakan e Kessie. Sotto molti aspetti è una partita simile al derby, tatticamente parlando.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo paquetà interpreta ogni situazione di gioco in modo forzato, gli manca proprio l'attitudine alla regolarità.
Io tra calha e paquetà , oggi come oggi, continuo a vedere più pronto il turco nel ruolo.
Certo, paquetà ha più numeri ma dentro la partita non si vive solo di strappi, il 75 % delle giocate anzi sono giocate regolari.
Paquetà ha numeri da campione senza la base essenziale.
Un diamante grezzo.
Le giocate di tacco anzichè di suola del brasiliano, i dribbling, i tocchi ripetuti al pallone non sono tocchi di classe ma giocate che gli servono per uscire dal traffico in cui si caccia da solo perchè non vede gioco veloce e a due tocchi.
Con lo dovute proporzioni lo paragono a kovacic : potenzialmente fortissimo, praticamente non ancora calciatore da spazi angusti.


----------



## sipno (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Opinione che rispetto, ma Leao e Rebic non possono fargli esterni, con Piatek punta poi.
> 
> Col Toro finiresti per rimanere schiacciato come nel derby.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo... Per fare il 433 servirebbero rebic leao e suso assieme.

Rebbic e Leao che poi possono anche scambiarsi le posizioni come tutto l'attacco dopotutto e come dovrebbe essere un 433.

Ma Fespaolo è convinto che nel 433 ci sia una sola punta.... Quanta idiozia!


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo paquetà interpreta ogni situazione di gioco in modo forzato, gli manca proprio l'attitudine alla regolarità.
> Io tra calha e paquetà , oggi come oggi, continuo a vedere più pronto il turco nel ruolo.
> Certo, paquetà ha più numeri ma dentro la partita non si vive solo di strappi, il 75 % delle giocate anzi sono giocate regolari.
> Paquetà ha numeri da campione senza la base essenziale.
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Paqueta non è giocatore compiuto, tatticamente e nelle letture di gioco, soprattutto in spazi stretti, sembra molto indietro per la serie A.
Hakan comunque non ce lo vedo proprio. Troppo in difficoltà nel gioco di spalle, senza riferimenti si perde.
Ci sarebbe Jack che è il più maturo di tutti come trequartista, fosse in condizioni decenti. Temo che stia a malapena in piedi per ora.


----------



## sipno (23 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> bah direi che i tempi sono maturi per far giocare Rebic titolare.
> Bennacer meglio con la Fiorentina ma se gioca a Torino va bene.
> 
> Per Theo non sarebbe la partita migliore per esordire. Il Toro attacca tanto nei mezzi spazi dietro ai terzini, cerca la profondità anche a palla alta e i cambi di gioco profondi, tutte situazioni che metteranno a nudo i limiti tattici di Theo. Se gioca Verdi andrà in raddoppio su De Silvestri proprio per sfruttare le coperture di Theo, farlo giocare a Torino significa volerlo poi mettere in croce. Molto meglio serbarlo per la Fiorentina, dove invece ha tutto per giocare bene e emergere.



Mah.. non capisco cosa esclude bennacer contro la fiore se gioca contro il toro.
Inoltre per uno come Theo, ma soprattutto un milan che vuole fare il Milan, non ci dovrebbero essere partite che non vanno bene per uno come lui.
Si va in campo per vincere STOP.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo... Per fare il 433 servirebbero rebic leao e suso assieme.
> 
> *Rebbic e Leao che poi possono anche scambiarsi le posizioni come tutto l'attacco dopotutto e come dovrebbe essere un 433.
> *
> Ma Fespaolo è convinto che nel 433 ci sia una sola punta.... Quanta idiozia!



E suso sta fermo?
Nel 4-3-3 o si fanno i tagli in stile 4-3-3 di zeman o si attacca in ampiezza e profondità.
Dalla parte di suso chiudiamo proprio la profondità o chiediamo a kessie di giocare per 2?
Ragazzi , suso va messo da parte.
Suso non è insigne!!!!
Il napoletano quando giocava in fascia era il regista del tridente ma entrava in area, pressava il primo portatore, dettava il passaggio, attaccava il secondo palo, partiva in contropiede sulle transizioni.
Suso gioca solo con palla tra i piedi.
Prima lo capiremo prima svolteremo.
Politano, avessi detto robben, fa molte più cose rispetto a suso. Ok ,è meno forte nello stretto di suso ma tutte le cose che non sa fare lo spagnolo l'italiano le fa !!!!!


----------



## sipno (23 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E suso sta fermo?
> Nel 4-3-3 o si fanno i tagli in stile 4-3-3 di zeman o si attacca in ampiezza e profondità.
> Dalla parte di suso chiudiamo proprio la profondità o chiediamo a kessie di giocare per 2?
> Ragazzi , suso va messo da parte.
> ...



Mah, Suso ha anche bisogno di giocare un po' con qualcuno che davvero faccia l'allenatore prima di tirare certe somme.

Nell'azione del contropiede non mi pare proprio fosse nella sua mattonella, così come in un recupero in fascia al posto di RR...

Io con Montella gli ricordo anche alcuni gol da dentro area... Poi arrivò Gattuso ed il ragazzo non è mai cresciuto.
Ma anche col Gasp faceva bei movimenti.

A prescindere che per me non abbiamo nessuno meglio di Suso, comunque io vorrei dare tempo a Giampaolo di lavorare con lui in un tridente.

Ma se metti Piatek al centro, già parti male, perchè è un palo.

Se guardi bene nemmeno Leao riusciva ad entrare in area centralmente ma solo dalla fascia rientrando..

Iniziamo col mettere nell'umido il polacco e poi vediamo se non cambia tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mah, Suso ha anche bisogno di giocare un po' con qualcuno che davvero faccia l'allenatore prima di tirare certe somme.
> 
> Nell'azione del contropiede non mi pare proprio fosse nella sua mattonella, così come in un recupero in fascia al posto di RR...
> 
> ...



Suso è fortissimo in quei metri di campo.
Se trovi modi, tempi , scalate e sistemi di gioco per fargli prendere palla in quel fazzoletto di campo può fare malissimo.
Però, ti ripeto :
-dalla sua parte va trovato chi attacca il palo per lui se l'azione parte da destra;
-dalla sua parte va trovato chi parte in allungo in transizione perchè lui non ci parte senza palla ;
-se la palla è dalle sue parti un altro deve pressare per lui;
-nella sua catena di gioco la palla va a lui e gli altri gliela devono dare;

Io lo vedo come un giocatore da ultima mezz'ora quando c'è da far cadere il muro avversario.
Non è giocatore da 100 metri di campo, non è giocatore da ogni situazione di gioco.
Se poi c'è un mister capace di far collimare i suoi pregi con le sue lacune io son disposto a chiedere scusa.
In quanto agli allenatori e le occasioni : dopo anni e anni dovremmo conoscere vita, miracoli, pregi e difetti di suso.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mah, io non guardo nemmeno più formazioni, schemi, tattiche, 433 e 4312.

Meglio cominciare a pensare al Milan con roba tipo riti voodoo, pagamento di sicari per uccidere qualche giocatore, e preghiere per la venuta dell'angelo salvatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mah.. non capisco cosa esclude bennacer contro la fiore se gioca contro il toro.
> Inoltre per uno come Theo, ma soprattutto un milan che vuole fare il Milan, non ci dovrebbero essere partite che non vanno bene per uno come lui.
> *Si va in campo per vincere STOP*.



Codesto lo leggo da una vita ormai, salvo poi prendere tramvate tutte le volte. Se col Toro non perdiamo mi pare già un buon punto di partenza, cercando poi di sfruttare le situazioni e portarci a casa i tre punti. Per come siamo messi c'è poco da fare i fenomeni.

Torino è un campo difficile e con noi giocheranno alla morte, ci sono molti rischi tattici che secondo me sono quelli che ho scritto prima.
Theo non è Lucas Hernandez, è un giocatore che ha un ottimo potenziale ma anche evidenti limiti tattici nella fase difensiva, una partita come quella di Torino non è la più adatta per lui.
Per me va bene che giochi, basta che dopo non riempiamo il forum delle solite critiche se fa errori difensivi...

Bennacer per me va bene se gioca, ma i due match sono molto ravvicinati e se gioca a Torino ma non recupera per la Fiorentina non avrebbe senso, perchè lui quella partita può giocarla benissimo mentre Biglia a Torino ci può stare, con la Fiorentina proprio no. Questo mio discorso si basa sull'assunzione che Bennacer in questo momento due partite alla settimana non le regga, visto che ha giocato poco, però chi li segue tutti i giorni e ha i test atletici sottocchio saprà decidere sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse un alieno senza occhi da Zeta Reticuli gli basterebbe "assistere" a tre minuti di una partita del Milan per capire che Sugo e Turca sono le Zavorre con la maiuscola. Ma nessun allenatore ci arriva. Incredibile. Evidentemente, il Bresidentissimo li vuole sempre in campo.



 Grande.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2019)

*Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS

**Orsato al posto di Mariani al VAR*


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS*



Perderemo ancora 30 minuti di partita con Suso trequartista. Lo spagnolo finirà per defilarsi sulla destra, lasciando il centro a Piatek che come sempre verrà abbandonato o mal servito in ritardo.

A parte alzare la difesa, Giampaolo finora non ha cambiato nulla nel Milan. La sua fortuna sta nella possibilità di inserire giocatori dinamici come Theo, Rebic e Bennacer, vedremo se riuscirà a capire almeno questo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perderemo ancora 30 minuti di partita con Suso trequartista. Lo spagnolo finirà per defilarsi sulla destra, lasciando il centro a Piatek che come sempre verrà abbandonato o mal servito in ritardo.
> 
> A parte alzare la difesa, Giampaolo finora non ha cambiato nulla nel Milan. La sua fortuna sta nella possibilità di inserire giocatori dinamici come Theo, Rebic e Bennacer, vedremo se riuscirà a capire almeno questo.



Certo che, io un bel 4-2-3-1 offensivo , seppur con qualche rischio, lo proverei.

Inutile ostinarsi, Suso trequartista oltre a non saperlo fare, non sarebbe comunque bravo.

Cosi Suso ha la sua piastrella, e Piatek non resta da solo.

I giocatori li abbiamo per farlo.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS*




Neanche quotato il goal dell'ex Laxalt


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che, io un bel 4-2-3-1 offensivo , seppur con qualche rischio, lo proverei.
> 
> Inutile ostinarsi, Suso trequartista oltre a non saperlo fare, non sarebbe comunque bravo.
> 
> ...



Piuttosto Samu che non perde tempi di gioco come l'altro iberico. Il Toro dietro è fragile va attaccato in velocità con capovolgimenti di fronte improvvisi.
I 2 davanti alla difesa chi dovrebbero essere? Biglia e Bennacer? Non ci sono altri in quel ruolo e Kessiè lo vedrei malissimo, soprattutto in coppia con l'algerino. Chala dovrebbe per forza giocare (Paquetà è out) nei 3 dietro la punta e resterebbe sempre il dubbio su chi schierare sulla trequarti.
La situazione è veramente nera, non so proprio come uscirne. O Leao e Rebic tirano fuori qualità che non abbiamo ancora visto e riescono a dare un'impronta a questa squadra o dovremo rassegnarci a schierare sempre formazioni senza logica, con Suso (new Borghi, alla fine ce l'ha fatta il maledettissmo) a "dettar legge" dalla sua amatissima mattonella.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Orsato al posto di Mariani al VAR*



.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Orsato al posto di Mariani al VAR*



Non mi piace. Farei giocare Rebic che è adatto a partite come questa.

Comunque sarà durissima, speriamo di levarne le gambe.
Il Toro ci porterà su un piano dove proprio non sappiamo giocare, è una squadra che ha tutto per farci male e vincere nettamente.


----------



## Marcolollo89 (24 Settembre 2019)

Io farei: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer, Bonaventura; Rebic, Leao; Piatek.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Orsato al posto di Mariani al VAR*


Oh ma Suso e Calhanoglu proprio non si possono togliere?!


----------



## varvez (24 Settembre 2019)

Perso per perso, oserei Conti+Theo. Costringo i quinti del Toro a rimanere bassi, gioco in ampiezza sui cambi campo, metto N cross in area portando Krunic (che proverei al posto di Kessie), Piatek e Leao a cercare la conclusione.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2019)

vediamo di non resuscitare pure il Toro morente dominato niente di meno che dal Lecce.
sarebbe ora di tornare a vincere a Torino finalmente: lo scorso anno hanno rotto loro il tabù che durava da una vita contro di noi,ora tocca a noi che non passiamo da ben sette anni là.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2019)

secondo pellegatti, provati oggi in allenamento a centrocampo biglia, borini a destra, chalha a sinistra, rebic punta centrale, suso sulla sua mattonella e a sinistra bonaventura. 

 

dietro confermato il bidone svizzero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo pellegatti, provati oggi in allenamento a centrocampo biglia, borini a destra, chalha a sinistra, rebic punta centrale, suso sulla sua mattonella e a sinistra bonaventura.
> 
> 
> 
> dietro confermato il bidone svizzero.



No dai..... No.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



In pratica è la formazione del derby. 
Mah


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Giampaolo è fuori di testa, iniziamo a scriverlo.

Le sprangate prese nel derby non gli sono bastate, ne vuole altre.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Vogliamo retrocedere a tutti i costi


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



E dire che basterebbe mettere calha al posto di suso , bonaventura al posto di calha , bennacer per biglia e theo per RR per sembrare una squadra di calcio.
Non sarebbe un vero 4-3-1-2 ma forse un 4-4-2 ma avremmo certamente più senso.
E invece no, il milan gira attorno a suso.
Ma poi, mi chiedevo, esiste nel mondo del calcio un giocatore come suso e che interpreta il ruolo di esterno come suso?
Io faccio fatica anche solo a pensarlo.
Tutti hanno più o meno corsa, dinamismo, velocità , fisico, capacità di riempire l'area.
Suso è un esemplare più unico che raro e giustamente gioca da noi.


----------



## shevchampions (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Personalmente, non lo tollererei. Se davvero dovesse insistere con questi uomini e dovessimo fare - come ampiamente preventivabile - una prestazione oscena al livello delle ultime 4-5, parrebbe cercarselo e meritarselo, l'esonero. Gattuso l'ho supportato fino alla striscia negativa del nuovo anno, qua potrei cedere molto prima. Ma ho ancora fiducia.

Il Torino non ha grandi giocatori, che però applicano bene quello che chiede Mazzarri: compattezza e concretezza. Ci sarà un fallo ogni 2 minuti di nostro possesso, non possiamo assolutamente concedere ulteriore lentezza alla manovra: se si chiudono non tiriamo nemmeno. Ci vuole garra, dinamismo, strafottenza giovanile, fisico e tanta voglia: cose che Biglia e Rodriguez non danno, e gente come Calhanoglu, Suso e Calabria possono dare in maniera molto limitata. Quella squadra è da 1-0.


----------



## Heaven (25 Settembre 2019)

Mi gioco 2€ sull’esonero a fine partita


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Milan, le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Orsato al posto di Mariani al VAR*




A prescindere dal risultato, spero che si possa vedere una squadra sufficientemente fidelizzata


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Settembre 2019)

Ho saputo che il Maestro sta provando ancora Biglia e Rodriguez dal primo minuto...


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2019)

Non voglio crederci che RR ancora e Biglia ancora preferiti su Theo e Bennacer dopo lo scempio del derby. A sto punto il calciomercato potevamo non farlo e rinnovare tutti quelli che si sono svincolati.

Non voglio da milanista e persona civile sperare che RR e Biglia si infortunino per tutta la stagione, non voglio perché è da meschini.


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ho saputo che il Maestro sta provando ancora Biglia e Rodriguez dal primo minuto...



Ieri ha provato Borini a centrocampo. Voglio credere che non abbia il coraggio misto a follia di riproporre il centrocampo affondato contro l'Udinese.


----------



## Walker (25 Settembre 2019)

Sto iniziando ad avere l'impressione che Giampaolo sia allergico al panettone, visto che sta facendo di tutto per non arrivarci, ma se davvero dovesse insistere a relegare in panca gente come Hernandez e Bennacer io non gli farei mangiare neppure le caldarroste...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando ad avere l'impressione che Giampaolo sia allergico al panettone, visto che sta facendo di tutto per non arrivarci, ma se davvero dovesse insistere a relegare in panca gente come Hernandez e Bennacer io non gli farei mangiare neppure le caldarroste...



è davvero l'unica spiegazione verosimile quella del tentato suicidio...


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Settembre 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi gioco 2€ sull’esonero a fine partita



Giampaolo sta cercando l'esonero, perche non c'e nessuno che metterebbe di nuovo questa formazione.


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando ad avere l'impressione che Giampaolo sia allergico al panettone, visto che sta facendo di tutto per non arrivarci, ma se davvero dovesse insistere a relegare in panca gente come Hernandez e Bennacer io non gli farei mangiare neppure le caldarroste...



o forse gli piace l'idea di starsene stipendiato a casa senza far nulla


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Zenos (25 Settembre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> o forse gli piace l'idea di starsene stipendiato a casa senza far nulla



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2019)

Preferisco far altro giovedi sera.

Un altra partita con RR, Biglia, Suso e la turca in campo contemporaneamente non la reggo.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

*La probabile formazione secondo Sky

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao*


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao*



Ancora Ritardo Rodriguez. Pazzesco.


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2019)

credo che se theo non gli darà le giuste garanzie difensive RR resterà titolare.....
non mi pare che conti abbia fatto peggio di calabria.....
e non sono così sicuro che non ci sarà biglia....


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Settembre 2019)

Conti e in ritardo con la forma e giustamente e cosi. Sicuramente non doveve giocare titolare nel derby ma non c'erano altenative.
Io spero che entra a partita in corsa e che calabria non gioca i 90 contro il Toro.

Nonostante le condizioni Conti ha dimonstrato di essere in grado di offrire molto di piu di Calabria nella fase offensiva. Spero che trova un po di continuita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Conti e in ritardo con la forma e giustamente e cosi. Sicuramente non doveve giocare titolare nel derby ma non c'erano altenative.
> Io spero che entra a partita in corsa e che calabria non gioca i 90 contro il Toro.
> 
> Nonostante le condizioni Conti ha dimonstrato di essere in grado di offrire molto di piu di Calabria nella fase offensiva. Spero che trova un po di continuita.



Conti infatti deve giocare per tornare quello di prima, non si può pretendere che faccia bene subito. Forse per Bonaventura invece sarà più facile, speriamo.
Poi Rebic ancora in panca con Suso titolare è una follia.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao*



Brutto da dire ma Bonaventura manca a questa squadra in maniera determinante.


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2019)

Mi sento che le prendiamo e forse salutiamo Giampy


----------



## uolfetto (25 Settembre 2019)

a parte hernandez mi aspetto almeno rebic al posto di uno fra suso o piatek.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Conti infatti deve giocare per tornare quello di prima, non si può pretendere che faccia bene subito. Forse per Bonaventura invece sarà più facile, speriamo.
> Poi Rebic ancora in panca con Suso titolare è una follia.



Conti deve imparare a diventare un terzino 
si vede che 1 anno non gli è bastato.. purtroppo


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> .



Spero che all'ultimo decida per Rebic per Piatek e Theo e Bennacer per RR e Biglia.


----------



## robs91 (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao*


Hai tolto un bradipo (forse) ma ne restano altri tre,minimo.Rodriguez ancora titolare poi è da ricovero coatto.Leggo di solidità difensiva,ma a me non frega nulla perché abbiamo una squadra che non crea occasioni e che cmq rischia di subire gol in ogni partita.Basta con ste scuse,tutte le grandi squadre hanno terzini forti nella spinta e che magari hanno lacune nelle fase difensiva.Hernandez quindi deve giocare,e sticavoli se commette errori,preferisco avere gente che quando attacca incute timore agli avversari.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Spero che all'ultimo decida per Rebic per Piatek e Theo e Bennacer per RR e Biglia.



Sì, Hernandez e Bennacer sembrerebbero il minimo sindacabile.

Scusami, amico, in genere tendo a dialogare ma dopo aver visto le formazioni che circolano sono molto giù di morale e non commento oltre. Non te la prendere, niente di personale.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

dopo i risultati di oggi delle nostre rivali per il quarto posto,ancora più importante vincere domani


----------



## varvez (25 Settembre 2019)

Ho sensazioni negative, non tanto per l'avversario che sarebbe alla nostra portata quanto per il nostro apparato psicologico, molto indebolito dopo il derby.

Mi auguro che il mister riesca a farsi obbedire perché è in grado di preparare bene le partite.


----------



## Victorss (26 Settembre 2019)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Hai tolto un bradipo (forse) ma ne restano altri tre,minimo.Rodriguez ancora titolare poi è da ricovero coatto.Leggo di solidità difensiva,ma a me non frega nulla perché abbiamo una squadra che non crea occasioni e che cmq rischia di subire gol in ogni partita.Basta con ste scuse,tutte le grandi squadre hanno terzini forti nella spinta e che magari hanno lacune nelle fase difensiva.Hernandez quindi deve giocare,e sticavoli se commette errori,preferisco avere gente che quando attacca incute timore agli avversari.



Di Rodriguez veramente non se ne può più..


----------



## Walker (26 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Di Rodriguez veramente non se ne può più..


L'unica, ma proprio l'unica "giustificazione" al fatto di insistere con RR titolare dopo gli ultimi scempi è legata al recente infortunio di Hernandez, che ricordiamo è rimasto un mese fuori, quindi difficile che abbia i 90 minuti nelle gambe.
Evidentemente preferisce inserirlo a partita in corso e subentrando da fresco può far bei danni agli avversari, secondo me è l'unica spiegazione perchè penso che anche un incompetente totale avrebbe la pelle d'oca nel continuare con Rodriguez


----------



## Baba (26 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez deve essere licenziato a gennaio non lo posso più vedere. E anche stasera almeno 20 bestemie per colpa di questo bradipo


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



E' arrivato il momento di mettere muscoli, fisicità , intensità,corsa , velocità in questo milan , a mio parere.
RR, calha , suso ancora nell'11 ma sono inadeguati a un certo calcio. E pure musacchio e calabria non offrono totali garanzie.
Krunic va valutato seriamente e jack va recuperato in fretta.
Suso trequartista vediamo oggi quanto resiste al richiamo della mattonella.


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' arrivato il momento di mettere muscoli, fisicità , intensità,corsa , velocità in questo milan , a mio parere.
> RR, calha , suso ancora nell'11 ma sono inadeguati a un certo calcio. E pure musacchio e calabria non offrono totali garanzie.
> Krunic va valutato seriamente e jack va recuperato in fretta.
> Suso trequartista vediamo oggi quanto resiste al richiamo della mattonella.



Vorrei cominciare la giornata con una risata...
Chi metteresti al posto di Cal e Suso?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vorrei cominciare la giornata con una risata...
> Chi metteresti al posto di Cal e Suso?



Se ti va di confrontarci , di discutere , di scambiare opinioni ti prego però di farlo in modo educato, senza usare sarcasmo e accettando le idee altrui.
So che sei un accanito difensore di Suso e rispetto la tua opinione ma per come vedo io il calcio suso non è un giocatore di calcio totale.
Cosa intendo per totale?
Una partita di calcio richiede che si sappiano giocare almeno 4-5 situazioni di gioco , situazioni che dipendono dalla tecnica del giocatore, dalla tattica nonchè dalla fisicità e dalla corsa.
Per me suso è buono solo in una situazione di gioco : quando sotto nel punteggio ci si riversa nella metà campo avversaria e si attacca per inseguire il gol.
Del resto dimmi tu in tutto il panorama calcistico un calciatore , titolare di qualche squadra, che abbia le caratteristiche di suso.
Per quanto riguarda la formazione e i possibili cambi io credo che calha non abbia quell'intensità nelle gambe per giocare in mezzo al campo da mezz'ala ma lo vedrei come centrocampista offensivo di un 4-3-1-2, del resto pare sia il suo ruolo.
Lo farei giocare proprio al posto di suso, da trequartista, che sta devastando e mandando alle ortiche la nostra stagione coi suoi continui e inspiegabili dirottamenti dalla trequarti alla fascia e viceversa.
4-3-1-2 quindi con bennacer-kessie e magari krunic/bonaventura(in attesa del rientro di paquetà) in mediana, calha sotto piatek e leao/rebic.
Questo è il milan che vedo e immagino per esser competitivi fisicamente , muscolarmente, agonisticamente e non finire ogni volta schiacciati al cospetto di rivali che ci disintegrano come fossimo moscerini.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se ti va di confrontarci , di discutere , di scambiare opinioni ti prego però di farlo in modo educato, senza usare sarcasmo e accettando le idee altrui.
> So che sei un accanito difensore di Suso e rispetto la tua opinione ma per come vedo io il calcio suso non è un giocatore di calcio totale.
> Cosa intendo per totale?
> Una partita di calcio richiede che si sappiano giocare almeno 4-5 situazioni di gioco , situazioni che dipendono dalla tecnica del giocatore, dalla tattica nonchè dalla fisicità e dalla corsa.
> ...



Bah da un lato dici che Paqueta non è un trequartista e ci vorresti mettere Hakan, del quale sappiamo con certezza che non riesca a muoversi in spazi stretti e di spalle.
Scherzo naturalmente, intendo dire che purtroppo Hakan lo abbiamo già provato tante volte più avanti e proprio non riesce a giocare. Il suo ruolo è mezzala, ci abbiamo messo due anni per capirlo, adesso non miniamo una delle poche certezza rimaste.
Purtroppo ora come ora ci tocca affidare tutto a Suso.

Inutile dire che con Correa queste discussioni nemmeno ci sarebbero.
Una domanda però resta irrisolta: quando si saranno seduti per discutere l'ultimo acquisto e è saltato fuori il nome di Rebic, in quale diamine di ruolo pensavano potesse giocare??? Lo hanno preso a squadra fatta come ultimo tassello, per cui le idee dovevano già essere ben chiare su modulo e gioco... eppure da quando è arrivato non c'è il minimo indizio sul suo ruolo nel 4312. Queste cose mi fanno uscire di senno.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Didaco (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Perchè Hernandez in panchina? Perchè??


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vorrei cominciare la giornata con una risata...
> Chi metteresti al posto di Cal e Suso?


Donnarumma; Calabria, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Paquetà; Rebic, Piatek, Leao.
Questa è l'unica formazione possibile per provare a fare qualcosa di diverso. Hai 4 giocatori rapidi, un giocatore di sostanza e buona tecnica, un giocatore tecnico.
Calhanoglu non eccelle in nessuna qualità, è lento e non ti dà nulla. Suso o con uno dei suoi tremila cross riesce a farne uno giusto o totalmente inutile perché non sa dialogare con i compagni, non ha lo scatto che dovrebbe avere uno del suo ruolo ecc.
Noi siamo una squadra tecnicamente mediocre, dobbiamo puntare su altre qualità, la corsa su tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah da un lato dici che Paqueta non è un trequartista e ci vorresti mettere Hakan, del quale sappiamo con certezza che non riesca a muoversi in spazi stretti e di spalle.
> Scherzo naturalmente, intendo dire che purtroppo Hakan lo abbiamo già provato tante volte più avanti e proprio non riesce a giocare. Il suo ruolo è mezzala, ci abbiamo messo due anni per capirlo, adesso non miniamo una delle poche certezza rimaste.
> Purtroppo ora come ora ci tocca affidare tutto a Suso.
> 
> ...



Ne abbiamo parlato ieri a lungo su paquetà e penso di esser stato chiaro ed esauriente.
Paquetà dentro al campo è in difficoltà tecnica attualmente , per tutti i motivi che ti ho citato circa postura, primo controllo, capacità di giocare a due tocchi.
Sta studiando da mezz'ala ma è ben lontano ancora dall'esser pronto.
Ecco perchè, per lanciare una provocazione ma nemmeno tanto, ti ho detto ieri che se il brasiliano continua cosi è molto più probabile che sia dirottato 5 metri verso l'esterno del campo e non 5 metri dentro.
Se un giocatore sa gestire palla dentro al campo sta tranquillo che ti gioca alla grande anche da mezz'ala tecnicamente(come intensità e velocità non è detto ) ma se un giocatore fa fatica tecnica nel ruolo di mezz'ala in mezzo al campo è improponibile.
E' la base.
La fascia aiuta, protegge, facilita le posture perchè da un lato non si è attaccabili.
Capitolo calha : il turco oggi nelle posture, nel gioco a due tocchi, nel gioco regolare è molto molto più avanti di paquetà ecco perchè ce lo vedo in mezzo al campo da centrocampista avanzato.
Forse spalle alla porta soffrirebbe la fisicità avversaria ma ha la capacità di scaricare di prima.
Del resto calha da noi non è arrivato con l'etichetta del 10??
E in quella posizione non lo abbiamo mai visto. Gattuso lo usava da attaccante esterno.
Non so che tipo di prestazioni potrebbe offrire perchè non l'ho mai visto ma tecnicamente in quella zona di campo oggi ci sta meglio di paquetà.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

Ovviamente il migliore in campo del Toro stasera sarà Laxalt,ci scommetto casa.


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Perchè Hernandez in panchina? Perchè??



Perchè pensa che con RR ci si copra di più e meglio. Probabilmente non vuole rischiare, andremo a Torino a fare una partita accorta perchè adesso devono arrivare i punti. La classifica è cortissima e vincere sarebbe un'iniezione di fiducia incredibile. Quello che può turbare è che Bennacer gioca solo ed esclusivamente perchè Biglia non può fare due partite in così pochi giorni. Vedo ancora timore nelle scelte di Giampaolo, qualcosa non quadra in quello spogliatoio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vorrei cominciare la giornata con una risata...
> Chi metteresti al posto di Cal e Suso?



Al posto di Suso metterei Rebic, facendo ruotare il trio davanti durante la partita. Rebic non copre meno di Suso e sa maggiore dinamicità e imprevedibilità. Mancherebbero principalmente i cross di Suso, ma ritengo sia arrivato il momento di provare qualcosa di diverso. Lo so che tu vuoi fuori Piatek, ma io mi ricordo bene l'anno scorso, a quello creagli occasioni e lui le mette. Non ci rinuncerei a cuor leggero, anche perchè i due nuovi mi sembrano adattabili anche ad integrarlo (almeno in fase offensiva)

Al posto di Chalanoglu, a momento direi nessuno. Se fosse abile Paquetà metterei certamente lui. Se avessi provato Bonaventura, anche lui preferirei a Chalanoglu. Infine Krunic è da provare, ma non dall'inizio. Quindi per domani metterei Chalanoglu, ma inizierei a provare almeno uno tra Bonaventura e Krunic a partita iniziata.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



*Quotate non lo ripetiamo più*


----------



## Stex (26 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



..


----------



## Stex (26 Settembre 2019)

acciderbolina devo ancora veder riino raines di renegade sfrecciare sulla fascia?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Accetto solo Theo in panchina, perchè probabilmente non ha ancora recuperato totalmente.

Non accetto invece che Rebic, con la sua forza ed il suo dinamismo, resti ancora fuori per lasciar spazio a giocatori come Suso o Chalanoglu che nella battaglia di Torino ne usciranno con le ossa rotte.
Servono *intensità* e *forza fisica *a questa squadra, basta parlare di tecnica, trequartisti e talenti esprimendo poi solo un calcio lento, compassato e sterile.


----------



## shevchampions (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah da un lato dici che Paqueta non è un trequartista e ci vorresti mettere Hakan, del quale sappiamo con certezza che non riesca a muoversi in spazi stretti e di spalle.
> Scherzo naturalmente, intendo dire che purtroppo Hakan lo abbiamo già provato tante volte più avanti e proprio non riesce a giocare. Il suo ruolo è mezzala, ci abbiamo messo due anni per capirlo, adesso non miniamo una delle poche certezza rimaste.
> Purtroppo ora come ora ci tocca affidare tutto a Suso.
> 
> ...



Che bella domanda, me lo chiedo spesso anche io, visto che poi lo abbiamo preso perchè non siamo riusciti ad arrivare a Correa. Ed uno con l'altro non c'entra nulla. Onestamente sono molto preoccupato dall'apporto che darà Rebic alla causa, visto che, secondo me, il suo modo di giocare cozza in parte con l'idea di calcio di Giampaolo e col suo "gioco riconoscibile". Se lo si vede davvero come alternativa a Piatek o Suso nel 4312 non ci siamo.

Per quanto riguarda stasera, sarei deluso dal non vedere Theo e Bennacer dal primo minuto, anche se in effetti non conosciamo le condizioni fisiche dei due e Bennacer, almeno, sarebbe più adatto di Biglia per giocare con la Fiorentina. Speriamo di vedere qualche passo in avanti e - chiappe permettendo - di raggiungere il Napoli a 9 punti battendo una squadra per antonomasia compatta e dinamica al momento poco dinamica e compatta.


----------



## IlMusagete (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Altra partita, altro 352 con cui noi andremo a sbatterci addosso, a parte Leao non c'è nessuno che dia l'ampiezza e che abbia la capacità di far saltare i reparti, siamo a punto a capo; Giampaolo richiede corse ad alta intensità, andare a recupare palla alti e allo stesso tempo qualità negli ultimi 30 metri ma poi nell'11 titolare vedo ancora Rodriguez, Calha, Kessie e il Cerci di Cadice..e come voler andare a cuccare con gli amici in discoteca ma ci vai insieme a Cecchi Paone.

Non riesco a capacitarmi dell'impiego di Theo dal primo minuto, l'unico motivo che riesco a trovare e che non abbia neanche 60 minuti nelle gambe e preferisce farlo entrare nella ripresa a reparti saltati, è l'unica spiegazione; idem Krunic e Jack che non hanno messo piede in campo neanche un minuto e sono in assoluto i centrocampisti con più gol e assist nelle gambe della nostra rosa.

Ho sempre rispettato Giampaolo e ricordo come riprese le frasi del suo mentore Galeone "meglio affogare nell'oceano che in un bicchiere d'acqua", ecco lui sta affogando in un bicchiere d'acqua..mezzo vuoto tra l'altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato ieri a lungo su paquetà e penso di esser stato chiaro ed esauriente.
> Paquetà dentro al campo è in difficoltà tecnica attualmente , per tutti i motivi che ti ho citato circa postura, primo controllo, capacità di giocare a due tocchi.
> Sta studiando da mezz'ala ma è ben lontano ancora dall'esser pronto.
> Ecco perchè, per lanciare una provocazione ma nemmeno tanto, ti ho detto ieri che se il brasiliano continua cosi è molto più probabile che sia dirottato 5 metri verso l'esterno del campo e non 5 metri dentro.
> ...



In verità Hakan ci ha giocato solo da ragazzino. Non ha mai giocato trequartista e non è un 10 classico. Deve avere il campo davanti per giocare in verticale. Ha tempi di gioco troppo dilatati per giocare nello stretto. Per me non lo vedremo mai in quel ruolo.

Di Paqueta parliamo da tanto. Esterno è impossibile perché non ha il passo. Io continuo a vederlo solo come trequartista, mezzala solo lavorandoci molto sul piano tattico, in futuro potrebbe, oggi fa troppa fatica. Ma rispetto la tua opinione.

Ad oggi mi sa che l'unico trequartista, per modo di dire, sia Suso.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Che bella domanda, me lo chiedo spesso anche io, visto che poi lo abbiamo preso perchè non siamo riusciti ad arrivare a Correa. Ed uno con l'altro non c'entra nulla. Onestamente sono molto preoccupato dall'apporto che darà Rebic alla causa, visto che, secondo me, il suo modo di giocare cozza in parte con l'idea di calcio di Giampaolo e col suo "gioco riconoscibile". Se lo si vede davvero come alternativa a Piatek o Suso nel 4312 non ci siamo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda stasera, sarei deluso dal non vedere Theo e Bennacer dal primo minuto, anche se in effetti non conosciamo le condizioni fisiche dei due e Bennacer, almeno, sarebbe più adatto di Biglia per giocare con la Fiorentina. Speriamo di vedere qualche passo in avanti e - chiappe permettendo - di raggiungere il Napoli a 9 punti battendo una squadra per antonomasia compatta e dinamica al momento poco dinamica e compatta.



Sinceramente non vedo molte chance di battere il Toro. Dobbiamo sperare che giochino una pessima partita sul piano tattico e dell'intensità. Come tutti quelli che giocano i preliminari in in questo periodo sono poco brillanti.
Tuttavia giocheranno al massimo come tutti quelli che ci affrontano, temo.

Mi pare che Giampaolo intenda dare continuità alla formazione delle ultime partite, forse la vede più quadrata. I nuovi li vorrebbero vedere tutti, rientra nell'essere tifoso. Io ho qualche dubbio che siano pronti per una partita simile sul piano tattico.

Riguardo Rebic è una situazione assurda, finora quando è entrato ha fatto l'esterno sinistro cambiando modulo. Per me è pazzesco, faccio fatica a capirne il senso.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In verità Hakan ci ha giocato solo da ragazzino. Non ha mai giocato trequartista e non è un 10 classico. Deve avere il campo davanti per giocare in verticale. Ha tempi di gioco troppo dilatati per giocare nello stretto. Per me non lo vedremo mai in quel ruolo.
> 
> Di Paqueta parliamo da tanto. Esterno è impossibile perché non ha il passo. Io continuo a vederlo solo come trequartista, mezzala solo lavorandoci molto sul piano tattico, in futuro potrebbe, oggi fa troppa fatica. Ma rispetto la tua opinione.
> 
> Ad oggi mi sa che l'unico trequartista, per modo di dire, sia Suso.



E niente, l'asessuato spagnolo sembra imprescindibile. Guarda, preferirei far giocare Daniel Maldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In verità Hakan ci ha giocato solo da ragazzino. Non ha mai giocato trequartista e non è un 10 classico. Deve avere il campo davanti per giocare in verticale. Ha tempi di gioco troppo dilatati per giocare nello stretto. Per me non lo vedremo mai in quel ruolo.
> 
> Di Paqueta parliamo da tanto. Esterno è impossibile perché non ha il passo. Io continuo a vederlo solo come trequartista, mezzala solo lavorandoci molto sul piano tattico, in futuro potrebbe, oggi fa troppa fatica. Ma rispetto la tua opinione.
> 
> Ad oggi mi sa che l'unico trequartista, per modo di dire, sia Suso.



Ho fatto il nome di calha perchè chi lo seguiva diceva che in germania fosse un 10 o comunque un centrocampista offensivo centrale,e infatti anche io lo vedo cosi come giocatore, ma ti potrei fare anche il nome di bonaventura.
Non penso che calha in germania giocasse da mezz'ala, non era un cc??
Quel che voglio dire che il ruolo in trequarti potrebbe benissimo esser ricoperto da un centrocampista centrale che sappia fare il gioco regolare e normale nel traffico.
Puntare su suso è tempo perso perchè nel traffico non ci sa giocare e perde un sacco di palloni, perchè perde tempi di gioco e poi, aspetto paradossale, nel ruolo nemmeno ci sta ma torna sulla sua mattonella.
Mettendo calha anzichè bonaventura (ma pure bennacer) come trequartista forse non avremmo un 4-3-1-2 canonico, forse sarebbe più che altro un 4-4-2 ma di certo avremmo quel centrocampista centrale che cerchiamo senza fortuna.
Lo so che paquetà non ha il passo dell'ala io parlavo solo della tecnica . Se fa fatica mezzo sinistro come puoi catapultarlo in mezzo?
Molto più probabile sia dirottato largo.
E infatti lo scorso anno le cose più belle le fece vedere in una posizione ibrida di mezz'ala che lo portava spesso sul bordo del campo in quel gioco di scalate e scambi di posizione tra lui e calha.
Tu vedi paquetà trequartista nel talento, ma prima del talento serve il gioco regolare che il brasiliano non ha.
In mezzo al campo ti sbaglia i controlli, si chiude, si fa raddoppiare e perde palla. Non ha proprio la concezione di giocare nel traffico.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo molte chance di battere il Toro. Dobbiamo sperare che giochino una pessima partita sul piano tattico e dell'intensità. Come tutti quelli che giocano i preliminari in in questo periodo sono poco brillanti.
> Tuttavia giocheranno al massimo come tutti quelli che ci affrontano, temo.
> 
> Mi pare che Giampaolo intenda dare continuità alla formazione delle ultime partite, forse la vede più quadrata. I nuovi li vorrebbero vedere tutti, rientra nell'essere tifoso. Io ho qualche dubbio che siano pronti per una partita simile sul piano tattico.
> ...



Ci si sta troppo incaponendo su questo presunto trequartista.
Prima di trovare un interprete del ruolo che faccia la differenza non sarebbe il caso di trovare uno che ci sappia stare nel ruolo facendo il suo??
E per 'suo' intendo il normale.
Ti rispondo ora su rebic visto che prima non ti ho detto la mia : per me è impresentabile come trequartista e non è certo stato preso per fare quel ruolo ma ,eventualmente, come seconda punta.
Potrebbe fare giusto il sotto punta del 4-2-3-1 ma mai il trequartista del 4-3-1-2. Tra un modulo e l'altro cambia tutto.
Pure perrotta e nainggolan hanno fatto il sotto punta di un 4-2-3-1 dove due ali stazionano in ampiezza ma mai avrebbero potuto fare i trequartisti di un 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Ancora il Primate?


----------



## MarcoG (26 Settembre 2019)

La mia domanda non è perché gioca Suso, ma perché gioca sempre con lo stesso sistema di gioco? cioè, al di là dei nomi, si deve trovare il modo di farlo funzionare trequartista se proprio vuoi farlo giocare là, non basta inserirlo in squadra come fosse un gioco di simulazione. Giampaolo, grande maestro di calcio, e non riesce a creare uno scherma che permette a Suso di giocare su una mattonella diversa?

Che poi vedere una squadra adattata a Suso mi fa passare la voglia di vedere questo sport. Neanche fosse Messi...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci si sta troppo incaponendo su questo presunto trequartista.
> Prima di trovare un interprete del ruolo che faccia la differenza non sarebbe il caso di trovare uno che ci sappia stare nel ruolo facendo il suo??
> E per 'suo' intendo il normale.
> Ti rispondo ora su rebic visto che prima non ti ho detto la mia : per me è impresentabile come trequartista e non è certo stato preso per fare quel ruolo ma ,eventualmente, come seconda punta.
> ...



Esperimenti su esperimenti insomma. La squadra la troveremo a Natale.
A me interessa che Giampaolo scelga la sua strada e vada dritto. Se per lui il trequartista è Suso che sia Suso.
Quello che spero di non rivedere è il cambio di modulo dopo 20 minuti. Se come dicono provano le cose in settimana fino allo sfinimento, è assurdo buttare tutto alle ortiche dopo 20 minuti.

Vedo Giampaolo ancora in confusione, lo sarebbero in tanti con questa rosa, ma a questo punto dopo la batosta del derby mi aspetto delle scelte, che possa condividere o meno, ma definite. 

Su Rebic penso anche io sia stato preso come seconda punta, unico ruolo plausibile, ma in verità len due presenza fatte sono da esterno del 433. Anche su di lui mi pare un bel casino, sarei curioso di sapere cosa si sono detti nelle riunioni tecniche prima di prenderlo, ho il dubbio che sia arrivato unicamente per togliersi dai piedi Silva, non per un ragionamento tecnico preciso.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Se giochiamo così in pratica sarebbe confermata la squadra del derby con Bennacer.
Si può condividere o meno però iniziamo a vedere le scelte di Giampaolo perlomeno.
Spero insista sul 4312 e non lo cambi dopo 20 minuti.


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

,


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E niente, l'asessuato spagnolo sembra imprescindibile. Guarda, preferirei far giocare Daniel Maldini.



Il problema vero è che lui e l'amica turca non si rompono mai. MAI.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Sky mette titolare stasera Theo Hernandez al posto del paracarro, mi sa che Boban ha fatto due chiacchere con Giampy..


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esperimenti su esperimenti insomma. La squadra la troveremo a Natale.
> A me interessa che Giampaolo scelga la sua strada e vada dritto. Se per lui il trequartista è Suso che sia Suso.
> Quello che spero di non rivedere è il cambio di modulo dopo 20 minuti. Se come dicono provano le cose in settimana fino allo sfinimento, è assurdo buttare tutto alle ortiche dopo 20 minuti.
> 
> ...



Non ho ben capito se su suso il mister voglia fare il fenomeno dimostrando di poter compiere il miracolo tattico o sia un'imposizione della società quella di puntare su suso.
Io credo che suso possa stare al milan come uno shaqiri possa stare al liverpool.
Quella è la dimensione : dodicesimo uomo da buttare in campo per l'ultima mezz'ora quando c'è da far saltare il fortino avversario.
Giocare tutta la partita e tutte le situazioni tattiche non è cosa sua.
Esistono i giocatori e i mezzi giocatori , che servono eccome alla causa e in una rosa ma non possono esser certo il fulcro del progetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Baba (26 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sky mette titolare stasera Theo Hernandez al posto del paracarro, mi sa che Boban ha fatto due chiacchere con Giampy..



Più probabile che i giornali non ci abbiano azzeccato come spesso accade


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Settembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Più probabile che i giornali non ci abbiano azzeccato come spesso accade



Ma infatti.
Ho notato che spesso Giampaolo decide all'ultimo momento spazzando tutti.
I giornali tendono a prevedere che lui metta in campo gli stessi giocatori della partita precedente (es. Borini mezzala, Castillejo seconda punta ecc.).

Per cui prima di criticarlo per una formazione aspetto di vedere quella ufficiale.


----------



## Victorss (26 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito se su suso il mister voglia fare il fenomeno dimostrando di poter compiere il miracolo tattico o sia un'imposizione della società quella di puntare su suso.
> Io credo che suso possa stare al milan come uno shaqiri possa stare al liverpool.
> Quella è la dimensione : dodicesimo uomo da buttare in campo per l'ultima mezz'ora quando c'è da far saltare il fortino avversario.
> Giocare tutta la partita e tutte le situazioni tattiche non è cosa sua.
> Esistono i giocatori e i mezzi giocatori , che servono eccome alla causa e in una rosa ma non possono esser certo il fulcro del progetto.



La penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Non può giocare ancora RR... Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Chi gioca gioca...dobbiamo vincere...

*FORZA MILAN !!!*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Settembre 2019)

7 anni che non vinciamo contro di questi...
il Miracolo ci vuole.. almeno che mettessero tutto quello che hanno! 
uno straccio di gioco (almeno una bozza) e dei tiri in porta!


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

*Ufficiali

TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.

MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*



Theo...Bennacer...Leao....inizio quasi a sperare


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*



Poteva andare peggio


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*


Hernandez e Bennacer... Facciamo progressi.

Il prossimo step è togliere Sugo.


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Mi tocca vedere il cesso polacco ancora..

che 2 bolle.... spero giochi un pelino meglio perchè non lo tollero più. Anche se non segna ma che almeno collabori con gli altri


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

E Mazzarri col tridente mi sembra una mossa avventata, quasi presuntuosa, dopo che aveva fatto il 3-5-1-1 in casa col Lecce.
Magari ha ragione lui ma potrebbero esserci degli spazi che non speravamo, e De Silvestri isolatissimo contro Theo


----------



## mabadi (26 Settembre 2019)

In panchina abbiamo Reina, Donnarumma A., Bonaventura, Castillejo, Borini, Conti, Rebic, Biglia, Krunic, Duarte, Gabbia, R. Rodriguez.?


Io proverei Bonaventura per il Turco e Rebic per Suso facendo 4312 Rebic trequartista


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*



Formazione migliore del solito, ma Calhanoglu e Suso la rovinano ugualmente.


----------



## Molenko (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mi tocca vedere il cesso polacco ancora..
> 
> che 2 bolle.... spero giochi un pelino meglio perchè non lo tollero più. Anche se non segna ma che almeno collabori con gli altri



Io vorrei veramente comprendere nella tua testa cosa c’è. Passi il tuo tempo a spalare m...a su un giocatore che ci stava quasi portando in Champions da solo, reduce da 22 gol al primo anno in Italia, mentre esalti uno dei problemi di questo Milan, Calhanoglu, o un signor nessuno come Leao. Spero per te che tu sia un troll.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Partita importantissima per il morale dei ragazzi. Vincere senza se e senza ma. Forza!!


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*



Buona partita a tutti


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> TORINO: Sirigu; Izzo, Lyanco, Bremer, De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Aina, Verdi, Belotti, Zaza.
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso; Piatek, Leao.*



Formazione giusta, considerando che Suso non lo leverà mai.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Settembre 2019)

Wow bella questa formazione. Oggi gol di Piatek sono sicuro.

Buona partita amici


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Io vorrei veramente comprendere nella tua testa cosa c’è. Passi il tuo tempo a spalare m...a su un giocatore che ci stava quasi portando in Champions da solo, reduce da 22 gol al primo anno in Italia, mentre esalti uno dei problemi di questo Milan, Calhanoglu, o un signor nessuno come Leao. Spero per te che tu sia un troll.



Suso un problema? evitiamo dai

Il polacco ha vissuto la stagione della vita ma è un brocco, uno che col calcio ci azzecca pochissimo. Lo vedrai quest''anno cosa realmente vale.

Suso comunque tra assist e gol ha dato molto più del polacco... Ma è facile spalare m... su chi fa parte di una gestione che non sopportavi.

Evitiamo comunque va


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2019)

Speriamo di arrivare alla fine di Ottobre con la seguente formazione tipo:

Gigio
Conti X Romagna Theo
Kessie Bennacer Paquetà
Rebic Piatek Leao

Allora ci sarebbe da ragionare.


----------



## Gabry (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> *Suso un problema? evitiamo dai*
> 
> Il polacco ha vissuto la stagione della vita ma è un brocco, uno che col calcio ci azzecca pochissimo. Lo vedrai quest''anno cosa realmente vale.
> 
> ...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2019)

Rebic in panca per Suso... rischiano di volare sgabelli seggiolini bottigliette, craniate sul naso.


----------



## King of the North (26 Settembre 2019)

Quella di oggi, a mio avviso, è la migliore formazione schierabile. Purtroppo Paqueta non sa stare in campo meglio di Calha. Speriamo si possa vedere una bella partita


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Partita da 1. Se pareggiamo dobbiamo ringraziare la madonna


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

turca a parte, finalmente una formazione decente. Speriamo di vedere finalmente una prestazione convincente.
Bennacer al posto di biglia è upgrade sicuro, theo e leao dovrebbero dare quella velocità e imprevedibilità che tanto ci manca


----------



## kipstar (26 Settembre 2019)

Tanti discorsi su moduli e giocatori e schemi....
Ci vuole la voglia di mangiare l'erba oltre a tutto quello che serve : gioco qualità difesa forte e attacco prolifico


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Suso un problema? evitiamo dai
> 
> Il polacco ha vissuto la stagione della vita ma è un brocco, uno che col calcio ci azzecca pochissimo. Lo vedrai quest''anno cosa realmente vale.
> 
> ...



Il giorno in cui qualcuno deciderà che hai ragione, sarà uno dei giorni più tristi della storia rossonera. Anche più della giornata della doppia partenza T.Silva-Ibrahimovic per Parigi


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

forza forza, adesso però i nuovi ci dimostrino di essere superiori ai compagni


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Mazzarri in formazione super offensiva. Speriamo di partire con il piede giusto e fargli abbassare la cresta.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Una sovrapposizione del terzino!!!! Dopo 1 minuto!!!! Sono commosso


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma cosa ha fatto Bennacer?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto Bennacer?



Ma era voluto?


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma era voluto?



Biglia Non li fa neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

ah ma quindi il centrocampista centrale del Milan si puo muovere a tutto campo ?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Theo lo adoro già


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Theo e Bennacer e già lo spartito pare diverso...Calha e Suso e siamo a cavallo


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Bene molto bene l’atteggiamento come per ora non di era visto in questo campionato, giocando con questa mentalità accetto anche qualche ertore


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma ha mai segnato su punizione?


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Izzo è il solito pezzo di melma...solo Bruno nel Torino era più ottuso e cattivo


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Alla fine ha vinto Suso. Si gioca col 433.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

stavolta la turca ha calciato bene dai, forza milan


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

kessie palla al piede la solita ignoranza


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Mi sbilancio, Bennacer è un gran giocatore


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Che palle...


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer ha buona visione di gioco...e una mobilità che Biglia proprio non potrebbe nemmeno avere in 3 gare


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Amo Bennacer


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Calabria. Mi mancano le parole


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Meta di Calabria


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Finalmente Calhanoglu trequartista!


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

Calabria ha sempre tanta troppa voglia di fare ma non è sufficiente.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso con questa disposizione, con un attaccante sull’altra fascia, è tutto un altro giocatore


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Mia impressione o un altro Milan senza ritardo e fozza Lazio


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore? Si o no?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore....dai Piatek


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

bravissimo Leao


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

Bisogna essere onesti, l'arbitro sembra essere dalla nostra parte.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Ci può stare, non nettissimo


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

*Goooooooolllll

Piatek 1-0*


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Evvaiiii


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Non nettissimo ma ci puo' stare, cmq per ora siamo un altro Milan (senza entusiasmare), i nuovi sono fondamentali per dare brio e freschezza.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

PUM PUM PUM piatekkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

a me sembrava un pò dubbio ma onestamente sticazzi. 

grande kris, ma quella rincorsa ogni volta è un brivido.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore perfetto!


----------



## Gas (26 Settembre 2019)

A mio avviso rigoreun po' generoso...


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2019)

Gol gol gol! Piateck!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

dajee ,mi sta bene pure che Piatek arrivi a 20 stagionali tramite rigori


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

dajeeeee pum pum pum pum


----------



## MarcoG (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore discutibile ma difensore scomposto che ha confuso... esecuzione perfetta... non male fino ad ora...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Tra l’altro irregolare il tentativo di parata di Sirigu che avanza con entrambe i piedi prima che Piatek calci.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Basta Sugo basta!


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Altro Milan


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore generoso ma bene bene!!!


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Con Rebic al posto di Sugo forse diventeremmo una squadra quasi interessante


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> A mio avviso rigoreun po' generoso...



ormai si fischia qualsiasi cosa in area quindi meglio prenderseli sti rigori che ritrovarseli contro


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

con Theo e Leao finalmente si puo tentare un contropiede


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Rebic al posto di Sugo forse diventeremmo una squadra quasi interessante



Quello che vogliamo tutti!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

si no ma andiamo avanti a fare giocare il fiorello svizzero, quel bidone.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Cosa vuol dire avere un terzino che arriva sul fondo e un ala che sa saltare l'uomo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Dall’immagine esclusiva Sky, netto il rigore.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Guarda tu che parata che ha fatto sto asino


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

e quando segna kessie


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Rigore dubbio ma l'importante è averlo segnato.
Vedo un terzino sinistro che affonda: chi lo avrebbe mai detto?
Giallo a Bennacer, purtroppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Miglior Milan di stagione finora


----------



## MarcoG (26 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi è una squadra... pazzesco..


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guarda tu che parata che ha fatto sto asino



Il solito Yascin contro di noi, cavolo.
Ogni portiere trova risorse atletiche della madonna!


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Leao Bennacer Theo che goduria


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

due rigori in tre gare,non accadeva dai tempi della lira forse


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

gran parata


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Leao vero protagonista oggi...
Gran giocatore


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine ha vinto Suso. Si gioca col 433.



ha vinto il buonsenso. siamo vicini alla squadra che deve giocare titolare e sarà un casoma si vede la differenza di gran lunga


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma quindi i terzini possono anche spingere? Con RR me ne ero dimenticato...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Un 4-3-3 con Leao invece di Piatek come attaccante di sinistra é un’altra cosa


----------



## MarcoG (26 Settembre 2019)

Oh ma corrono anche????


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Più tiri in 23 minuti che nelle precedenti 4 gare


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Che ciuccio Calabria


----------



## uolfetto (26 Settembre 2019)

li vedete abbastanza fidelizzati i nuovi?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Calhanoglu ha azzeccato un tiro nello specchio! Cos'è, stasera neve?


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

Dai cacchio


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

MOlto bene ora


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

guarda guarda che Chalanoglu migliora per osmosi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

sto Sirigu ha rotto


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Stiamo andando bene ora. Dai, speriamo.


----------



## Gas (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Miglior Milan di stagione finora



Vero, buon Milan.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

Bisogna fare il secondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ci voleva il turnover infrasettimanale per capire chi deve giocare in regia per vedere un altro Milan

mi raccomando domenica con Biglia e Rodrigo eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2019)

Insistere così, dobbiamo trovare il secondo gol.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Dai dobbiamo stenderli nel primo tempo...


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

In settimana qualche interventi divino ha prodotto la "fidelizzazione" e stiamo vedendo un abbozzo di squadra?
Forse l'intervento divino aveva accento milanese e/o italo-croato?
Ah saperlo...


----------



## CIppO (26 Settembre 2019)

Ah, ma calcio champagne oggi?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

prossimo step mantenere titolari i nuovi e soprattutto far fuori uno tra la turca e suso, meglio entrambi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez a me sembra molto meglio anche in difesa


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2019)

Raga scusate non la sto vedendo ed ho pochissima linea... si sta giocando bene???


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Leao sa un pò di Niang.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Theo


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Un intervento così ritardo non lo hA mai fatto


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Certo che un difensore centrale con dei pieni buoni ci farebbe comodo...


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Raga scusate non la sto vedendo ed ho pochissima linea... si sta giocando bene???



Direi di si, miglior Milan stagionale


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Leao 0are un po' svogliato a volte...mia impressione


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

che ignoranza pure sto Zazà


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta!


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Che pagliaccio sto belotti


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

come rallenta l'azione Suso manco Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

come rallenta le azioni Sugo


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Dobbiamo segnare...perché una cavolata dietro la temo


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Occhio Bennacer. Rimaniamo in dieci...


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Quanto è quotato il rosso a Bennacer?


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Per me Lyanco non finisce la gara


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

Una delle peggiori partite di Suso, non sa cosa fare del pallone.


----------



## Gas (26 Settembre 2019)

Avete visto quanto velocemente portiamo la palla avanti oggi?


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Giampy guardare avanti


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso deve crossare di destro, altrimenti mi manda fuori tempo tutti là davanti.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

che palle sto suso.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Basta Sugo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Sonoe dei macellai.

Sempre sull’uomo, quasi sempre in ritardo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ci vorrebbe il 2-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Settembre 2019)

Che forte Sugo, come faremmo senza di lui


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Sugo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ma dove tira Sugo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

piatek letteralmente trasformato nella sua posizione


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Fuori quel cane spagnolo. Mettiamo Rebic.


----------



## MarcoG (26 Settembre 2019)

Ora che c'è un altro largo la squadra cambia e si vede come suso abbia dei limiti non indifferenti... gli altri aspettano lui, spesso tutti fuori tempo...


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

ma quanto menano sti fabbri ? 

zaza il solito invasato quando gioca contro di noi.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Zaza è un killer...va fermato


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Zaza nettamente sull'uomo


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma perché paragonate una cosa buona come il sugo al nostro spagnolo?


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Che criminali


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

'Sti bovini randellano come matti.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

possibile contropiede con leao che sfreccia a sinistra e si da la palla a suso che poi la passa all'indietro  

che bradipo.


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Sugo ritarda tutto


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

ma mister equilibrio rodriguez la saprebbe recuperare quella palla?


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Io non lo so... siamo in quasi contropiede e quello si ferma e la passa dietro...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ma sparati con sti retropassaggi, Sugo


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Kessie comunque è la terza volta che brucia il difensore al limite dell'area.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2019)

Rebic per Suso dai... cosa aspetta il "maestro"? Di essere folgorato sulla via di Damasco???


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Sveglio quello del Toro che la mette sul fisico con Kessiè: è due volte che il nostro gli va via, ma lui imperterrito continua a voler fare la lotta dentro l'area sui palloni da destra. Kessiè si pianta sulle gambe, lo tiene dietro e gli scappa sulla sinistra.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

cosa si è mangiato Pjona


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Buona partita...

Se mettiamo un centravanti magari....


Fuori il polacco!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma mister equilibrio rodriguez la saprebbe recuperare quella palla?



Al massimo si ingobbiva e restava dietro, con la sua goffaggine.


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Buona partita...
> 
> Se mettiamo un centravanti magari....
> 
> ...



Rebic al posto di sugo.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

zenos ha scritto:


> rebic al posto di sugo.



quotone


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Quanto picchiano questi macellai


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia che piedi


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Buona partita...
> 
> Se mettiamo un centravanti magari....
> 
> ...



migliore in campo.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Sto risultato non mi lascia per nulla tranquillo...


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso inutile e al limite del dannoso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Settembre 2019)

No comment


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Scarso Hernandez, eh?
Meglio l'equilibratore Rodriguez.


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mamma Leao


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma cosa fa Donnarumma...porcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Il fenomeno....


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

7 milioni per uscire a viole, dove vaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

se non facciamo il secondo la paghiamo cara perché finiremo stanchissimi questa partita


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Dobbiamo fare il 2


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Gigio dopo un ottimo primo tempo la stava per fare grossa.

Sarebbe stato ingiusto. Primo tempo merita ampiamente il Milan.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma Donnarumma ci ha le pigne in testa?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Calabria francamente ne combina quante Conti, con la differenza che Conti qualche cross lo azzecca


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

ogni tanto ha gli istinti suicidi il nostro Gigio
Cmq sarebbe bello un Milan a trazioen anteriore , inserendo Rebic al posto degli intoccabili (toglierei Suso piu che Chala)


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

madonna donnarumma che debito. questo ha una noce al posto del cervello però...


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Bel milan finalmente. Ma quindi bastava inserire i nuovi? O è il Toro che fa schifo?

Tutti questi tiri verso la porta, non ci sono abituato


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Cosa si è mangiato Belotti...


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Meglio stasera, molto meglio.
Certo che appena caliamo di intensità si vedon errori tecnici un pò pacchiani.

Il gioco fluiva bene con le sovrapposizioni veloci dei terzini e con le ali che giocavan veloce, appena abbiamo iniziato a fare un controllo partita siamo scesi un po' troppo.

Matita nera al tiro di Piatek alla fine e ai due tentati da Suso, reminescenze di un Milan che non voglio piu' vedere.

Torino che chiude con zero tiri in porta e uno fuori di Belotti alla fine, è chiaro che nel secondo tempo soffriremo qualcosa di più , speriamo di avere un po' di fortuna e di riuscire ad azzeccare il secondo gol.

Per me il cambio giusto sarebbe fuori Piatek e Leao al suo posto, con Rebic all'ala.
Il polacco oggi ha giocato bene (a parte il tiro alla fine e un incartamento nel finale) ma io lo vedo troppo lento troppo poco tecnico sinceramente involutissimo.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mamma mamma Leao



L'anno scorso l'esterno sinistro lo faceva Calhanoglu, che delirio!
Che stop il ragazzo!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ma dove andava Donnarumma? A Belotti bastava toccarla appena rasoterra


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Bel primo tempo, finalmente delle belle azioni manovrate


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

pazzesco cosa abbiamo rischiato contro un torino allo sbando dopo un primo tempo perfetto.
su una palla nostra e forse fallo su Piatek
questo insegna che dobbiamo chiuderla.
anche se continuando così uno tra belotti e zaza viene espulso.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Questa è la mentalità giusta spero con tutte le mie forze che vinciamo questa partita, può e deve essere la svolta.
Ci serve come il pane una iniezione di fiducia


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2019)

Dovevamo fare il secondo. Stiamo giocando bene, finalmente. Rischio di Donnarumma alla fine, ma per il resto abbiamo subito poco. Continuare così!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma dove andava Donnarumma? A Belotti bastava toccarla appena rasoterra



Stava per mandare a quel paese un discreto primo tempo, sciagurato


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Non male, ma non possiamo stare solo 1-0 con questo Torino.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo rischiato solo su 2 cavolate di Donnarumma, per il resto bene tutti eccezion fatta per Suso che rallenta sempre il gioco (ma già si sapeva).

Gente come Kessiè e Chala hanno beneficiato del maggiore dinamismo di centrocampo ed attacco. Alla fine nulla di stratosferico, semplicemente maggiore INTENSITA', quello che si chiedeva a Giampaolo (forse dopo il derby e l'aver visto l'Inter di Conte si è un attimo svegliato).

Ora dentro Rebic per Suso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi ma quanto e' bello giocare con un terzino sinistro, un centrale di centrocampo e un esterno d'attacco?


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Settembre 2019)

Con 3 nuovi siamo migliorati...
Immagina puoi se sistemiamo la fascia destra.
Piantek inguardabile suso nemmeno lo commento
Kessie ferrotranviere.
Rebic al posto di sugo subito


----------



## 1972 (26 Settembre 2019)

esce a vuoto pero' mette in condizione di sbagliare belotti. il bomber granata si era fumato calabria e si presentava solo soletto davanti a gigio.


----------



## Albijol (26 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo rischiato solo su 2 cavolate di Donnarumma, per il resto bene tutti eccezion fatta per Suso che rallenta sempre il gioco (ma già si sapeva).
> 
> Gente come Kessiè e Chala hanno beneficiato del maggiore dinamismo di centrocampo ed attacco. Alla fine nulla di stratosferico, semplicemente maggiore INTENSITA', quello che si chiedeva a Giampaolo (forse dopo il derby e l'aver visto l'Inter di Conte si è un attimo svegliato).
> 
> Ora dentro Rebic per Suso.



A me Kessie continua a fare schifo


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma alla fine ha fatto il salto sulla luna tipo, non male.


----------



## Baba (26 Settembre 2019)

Non male ma abbiamo buttato via troppi contropiedi.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Fuori Suso per Rebic e vediamo di fare il due a zero. 

Vittoria che serve come il pane.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Meglio stasera, molto meglio.
> Certo che appena caliamo di intensità si vedon errori tecnici un pò pacchiani.
> 
> Il gioco fluiva bene con le sovrapposizioni veloci dei terzini e con le ali che giocavan veloce, appena abbiamo iniziato a fare un controllo partita siamo scesi un po' troppo.
> ...



Il tiro di Piatek è stato brutto forte, ma mi è sembrato più un tiro di voglia che di frustrazione.
Finalmente riceve palloni, è nel vivo del gioco, si diverte e quindi tenta anche giocate forzate


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Noto tra l'altro un piatek più inserito nell'azione, è da mesi che non accadeva. Ottimo leao e theo, ma è difficile trovare punti negativi in questo primo tempo, Donnarumma a parte che ha fatto una follia


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Settembre 2019)

Oltre a rebic per sugo cambierei kessie per krunic


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

Bene dai


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Kessie migliore dei nostri stasera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Leao é un giocatore molto interessante. Sbaglia giocate semplicissime, ma un minuti dopo fa una giocata stupenda. Il potenziale c'e, ma ha ancora molto da lavorare.
L'intesa con Piatek per ora purtroppo é inesistente (anche perche il polacco non la passa mai o se la passa sbaglia il passaggio)

Bene il centrocampo dove Bennacer fa la differenza nella velocita del giropalla, Theo a sinistra si propone e aiuta, tecnicamente riesce ad uscire da diverse situazioni complicate. Da migliorare nella fase difensiva, ogni tanto regala palloni al avversario quando avrebbe tutto il tempo del mondo per controllarli.


Male invece Suso che rallenta troppo il gioco e perde i soliti 10 tempi di gioco ogni volta che riceve la palla. Sarei curioso di vedere Rebic a destra.


Detto questo: Quanto fanno schifo quelli del Toro? Saranno stati 8 interventi in ritardo dritti sulle gambe dei nostri giocatori.
Zaza e Izzo fanno veramente schifo. Partite che non finira in 11 contro 11. Temo che Bennacer sara da togliere a qualche punto.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Noto tra l'altro un piatek più inserito nell'azione, è da mesi che non accadeva. Ottimo leao e theo, ma è difficile trovare punti negativi in questo primo tempo, domattina a parte che ha fatto una follia



Domattina? Giochiamo oggi


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Oltre a rebic per sugo cambierei kessie per krunic


Kessie sta giocando molto bene


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Settembre 2019)

Piantek la doveva passare nell'occasione del tiro osceno che ha fatto. Aveva Leao libero di andare nell'1vs1 a pochi metri dall'area. Grave errore del Polacco, perché queste sono le occasioni che vanno sfruttate come si deve. Anche perché il Portoghesino aveva fatto una magia per far scattare il contropiede. Peccato!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Domattina? Giochiamo oggi


Donnarumma, dannato correttore automatico


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Il tiro di Piatek è stato brutto forte, ma mi è sembrato più un tiro di voglia che di frustrazione.
> Finalmente riceve palloni, è nel vivo del gioco, si diverte e quindi tenta anche giocate forzate



Aveva Leao a fianco per poter fare un qualcosa di nettamente diverso, questi tiri alla carlona non si vedono piu' nel calcio europeo che conta, si cerca di arrivare in porta col fraseggio quando è possibile farlo.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Leao é un giocatore molto interessante. Sbaglia giocate semplicissime, ma un minuti dopo va una giocata stupenda. Il potenziale c'e, ma ha ancora molto da lavorare.
> L'intesa con Piatek per ora purtroppo é inesistente (anche perche il polacco non la passa mai o se la passa sbaglia il passaggio)
> 
> Bene il centrocampo dove Bennacer va la differenza nella velocita del giropalla, Theo a sinistra si propone e aiuta, tecnicamente riesce ad uscire da diverse situazioni complicate. Da migliorare nella fase difensiva, ogni tanto regala palloni al avversario quando avrebbe tutto il tempo del mondo per controllarli.
> ...



Sottoscrivo la tua analisi, Fratello!
Poi sul duo bastard inside & outside ce ne sarebbero da dire. Antisportivi e gratuitamente cattivi negli interventi.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Settembre 2019)

Forte Leao 
Ma quanta personalità ha?!


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Belotti cmq si era veramente bevuto il grande difensore Calabria nell'azione finale, continuo a non vedere Davide un giocatore da Milan, mi spiace ma se non si crede neanche in Conti l'anno prossimo dovranno cercare una soluzione diversa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Mi piacerebbe una voltà nella mia vita vedere Suso giocare a due tocchi. Sopratutto in contropiede.


----------



## 6milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Vi dirò a me stasera sta piacendo il turco, per carità nulla di stratosferico ma rispetto ad altre partite mi sembra più nel gioco


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> migliore in campo.



Si... per il toro


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Comunque per una volta non abbiamo più i 3 cambi annunciati e "bruciati" già alla lettura delle formazioni ufficiali.
Sicuramente Suso merita un pò di panca per far vedere come si giocherebbe con 2 esterni di ruolo...Bonaventura probabilmente l'occasione di mettere minuti nelle gambe...se ci fosse la possibilità mi piacerebbe anche l'esordio di Duarte


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Belotti cmq si era veramente bevuto il grande difensore Calabria nell'azione finale, continuo a non vedere Davide un giocatore da Milan, mi spiace ma se non si crede neanche in Conti l'anno prossimo dovranno cercare una soluzione diversa.



D'accordissimo. Se Gigio esce cosi male è perché Davide non fa la diagonale.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Spero metta Jack Bonaventura al posto di Suso con Leao spostato sulla destra, sarei curioso di vedere questa soluzione


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso.... no comment


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer accorcia in avanti che è un piacere. È così che si recupera alto il pallone. Ottimo.

Suso sembra sfiduciato, ora che altri hanno preso la ribalta.


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Che schifo sugo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso maledetto... 

Ma il santone in panchina la sta guardando la partita? Ma cambialo, no?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso non riesce proprio di giocarla di prima


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Nel gioco incontro i nostri attaccanti sono veramente pessimi.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Bennacer accorcia in avanti che è un piacere. È così che si recupera alto il pallone. Ottimo.
> 
> *Suso sembra sfiduciato, ora che altri hanno preso la ribalta*.



In una squadra che gioca con tempi moderni, Suso si accomoderebbe tranquillamente in panca.

Piatek porca puzzola!!!!


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

MAdonna Piatek quanto è penoso.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Malissimo piatek. Donnarumma stasera svalvolato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ola Aina versione Rashford, per fortuna non é Rashford


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Malissimo Piatek in quel passaggio sbagliato queste azioni vanno concretizzate


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma avete visto "il difensore" Calabria e il "rientro" di Suso???
Un buco diviso in due....bastaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

che piaga suso. 

quanto è lento ?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

non vogliamo vincerla


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ottimi i tempi del passaggio di Suso a Piatek, ma quando passa sembra Pippo mio, non gli ci va proprio il piede sul passaggio.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Non si possono sbagliare questi goal


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer...2 passaggi filtranti di 30/40 metri sui piedi di Suso e Leao


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel gioco incontro i nostri attaccanti sono veramente pessimi.




Poi i loro difensori menano di brutto, devi andare molto piú cattivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

ci stiamo fumando troppe occasioni, ho paura.


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer fa quello che vuole


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Si ma che sfiga


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

noooo


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma noooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek.... che cosa si è mangiato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Settembre 2019)

Forte Piatek


----------



## ARKANA (26 Settembre 2019)

Basta piateeeek, se non è rigore non segna più?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso che ignora Kessié che si va 50 metri di corsa per lanciarsi nel spazio...Esempio perfetto perche in tanti diciamo che Suso é un problema per questa squadra.

Invece di giocarla velocemente nello spazio va un dribbling fine a se stesso.


Inutile!


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Madonna che cessooooooo sto polaccooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Romagnoli alla Nainggolan.
Peccato Piatek!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

se ciao... cosa si è mangiato... finisce 1-1 dai


----------



## 6milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Che si è mangiato


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bennacer fa quello che vuole



Forte forte il tipo!


----------



## CIppO (26 Settembre 2019)

Calcio Champagne (bis)


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Se non la chiudiamo la vedo nera


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Romagnoli comunque meglio di Suso come ala...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Che goal che si è mangiato Piatek.

Comunque l'affondo di Romagnoli non l'ho mai visto fare ai nostri attaccanti. Mah.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Settembre 2019)

Stiamo sprecando veramente troppo!


----------



## Pivellino (26 Settembre 2019)

A questo punto mi sono tolto il dubbio se Piontek sia un bidone.
Adesso sono sicuro


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

a gennaio possiamo comprare l'ennesima punta


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Vi dirò a me stasera sta piacendo il turco, per carità nulla di stratosferico ma rispetto ad altre partite mi sembra più nel gioco



sicuramente meglio lui del suo amichetto suso. 

quanto meno si sta integrando con i nuovi, mentre suso sembra un corpo estraneo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

che mangiata...

comunque finisca almeno ho visto una partita di calcio. erano 2 anni che non potevo dirlo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Stavolta Piatek bel passaggio filtrante, bravo il difensore del Toro


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma lo toglie o no Suso...****????


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Calcio moderno:Suso=Varvezanza Classica


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Insisto: leao in mezzo e Rebic a sinistra


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stavolta Piatek bel passaggio filtrante, bravo il difensore del Toro



Esatto, qua si critica solo dimenticandoci da dove veniamo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ottimo l'impegno di Leao, che lento Suso


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

E se Giampaolo stesse scientemente annientando Suso per sostituirlo nelle prossime gare?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Toglie Leao o Piatek....


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma perchè Baselli gioca con loro? Non è da noi ormai da anni?
Mi sono perso qualche passaggio?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

figuriamoci se non segna Baselli


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso deve togliere, non Leao


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma a Donnarumma è sfuggita ancora?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Per me Donnarumma l'ha bucata un'altra volta...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

allo sbando


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

sveglia dai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez é stanco


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez è indietro e si nota,cmq meglio dell' abuelo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2019)

Forza jack !!!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia che giocatori scarsi, passaggi e tiri sbagliati al 90%; ma non si allenano?


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Dai jack! Ma Rebic non lo vede proprio


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Allegria Jack


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Altra ottima prestazione di Leao.

Il ragazzino é promettente.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

ma cosa toglie leao che è uno dei pochi veloci che abbiamo ? 

bennacer cmq giocatorone  altro che il laziale bollito


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma ha davvero tolto Leao?????


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

giampaolo cambio idiota. come annientare la prima partita sufficiente. 
non ce la fa a non fare cavolate x una partita intera


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

e non segniamo mai mai mai


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Perché Leao?con Suso si gioca in 10


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

gli perdono Leao solo se immette subito Rebic ,cmq forza Jack


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Calhanoglu che dribbla senza pallone!


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

"Il difensore" Calabria che tiene la posizione!!!

Ma dove sono tutti quelli che idolatrano il nano e sono prontissimi a sparare sempre addosso a Conti????


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Eh ma tra biglia e bennacer non c è tutta questa differenza...


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Occhio a sto Berlinguer


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ha tolto Leao... mah... cambio senza senso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

Kessie dovrebbe giocare a Rugby


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer dovrebbe solo provare anche a tirare quando parte così dritto per dritto


----------



## CIppO (26 Settembre 2019)

No ma io vorrei sapere quale è il fine di avere Suso piantato in campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Togliere Leao che puo far male in contropiede per lasciare SUso in campo é un suicidio tattico


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Belotti 1-1

Che asino Mustacchio


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Togliere Leao che puo far male in contropiede per lasciare SUso in campo é un suicidio tattico



E infatti...


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Eccola la. Grande Donnarumma


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

sto bidone non ne ha presa una stasera. 

e il fallo su chala ?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Che siano maledetti la Turca e Mustacchio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Gol da annullare per fallo netto su Calhanoglu


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Malissimo Donnarumma


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma ce l'ha fatta a farcela pareggiare: bravo Gigio!


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Non lo mettere Rebic


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Bravissimo Musacchio e bravissimo Donnarumma


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

La Turca


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Esonero immediato.

Ha tolto leao e la partita è cambiata.

Cesso piatek in campo invece.

Giampaolo a casaaaaaaa


----------



## R41D3N (26 Settembre 2019)

Niente, non ce ne va bene una


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Ecc a tenere Suso e restare in 10


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Gran gol, poche balle.

Ce la siamo cercata.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Era superscontato. Giampaolo asino.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Togliere Leao che puo far male in contropiede per lasciare SUso in campo é un suicidio tattico



Eeeeeeeeeeh ma Giampollo è un Maestrooooohhhhh della Tatticaaaaahhhh!111!11!!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

figurati se ci andava bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Male tutti: Donnarumma, Musacchio ma sopratutto l'arbitro. Il fallo su Calhanoglu era nettissimo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

Bella scelta vendere Zapata per Musacchio, un pachiderma


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma e musacchio horror, ma lo annulla è fallo netto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha tolto Leao... mah... cambio senza senso.


Mi autocito... ha voluto fare il fenomeno Giampollo, ora senza Leao che da il cambio di passo voglio vedere cosa fa...


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Niente appena gli altri alzano il ritmo noi scompariamo.
Mentalemente e fisicamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

che coioni, noi 50 occasioni e loro al primo tiro serio gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma poi quante partite vinceremo in campionato se si segna solo su rigore? La vedo malissimo quest'anno altro che 68 punti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Esonero immediato.
> 
> Ha tolto leao e la partita è cambiata.
> 
> ...



Lo ho detto: Suicidio tattico.

Toglie un contropiedista per lasciare in campo un giocatre statico. Assurdo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

piatek


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Settembre 2019)

Fallo clamoroso, ma pd


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia sto piatek, ma per toglierlo cosa deve fare. Boh.


----------



## 6milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio inguardabile.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Settembre 2019)

Papera di donnarumma


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Intanto sti cessi non si spaccano mai....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma manco un replay del presunto fallo? Mo la perdiamo


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Gigio top player. Aumentiamo lo stipendio subito


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek inizia a innervosirmi


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek è scandaloso stasera, sbaglia ogni palla.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente come te.





6milan ha scritto:


> Musacchio inguardabile.



Ehhh è buono è buono"cit


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

La perdiamo per me,


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

ma Reina perche cartellino rosso?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Da notare come non mandano in onda alcun replay del fallo su Calhanoglu. Assurdo


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Persino il real madrid cambia i suoi campioni, noi la tassa Suso e Piatek la dobbiamo pagare sempre anche quando fanno pena o non sono consoni alla situazione di gara.
La mossa giusta era togliere Piatek mettere Leao punta e piazzare Rebic ala sinistra.
INvece giampaolo ha protetto i senatori.
Ed ecco il risultato.


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Adesso Calah trequartista. Però Suso va tolto


----------



## kYMERA (26 Settembre 2019)

giusto, se non raddoppi poi lo prendi... e infatti...


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

2-1 Torino

Che scandalo


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Ahahhahaha ma mandatelo a casa sto giampelo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

eccallà. 

grande gigio eh.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Comunque diamo il merito a chi lo merita...Giampaolo cambiando l'unico attaccante con gamba, lasciando in campo Suso e inserendo un esterno atipico ha lanciato chiaro segnale che voleva controllare rinculando.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2019)

Allenatore che ha voluto scavarsi la fossa con un cambio folle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma manco un replay del presunto fallo? Mo la perdiamo



Credo che sia chiaro il motivo....


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Che scandalo sugo


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Vabbè siamo spariti dal campo totalmente, mentre noi le occasioni le abbiamo sprecate loro le hanno segnate.
Cmq lasciatemelo dire, mentalmetne siamo paragonabili ad un Lecce qualunque, e non da quest'anno.


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da notare come non mandano in onda alcun replay del fallo su Calhanoglu. Assurdo



Infatti.


----------



## ARKANA (26 Settembre 2019)

E vabbè, anche quando abbiamo un parvenza di gioco perdiamo


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Esonero immediato di Giampaolo.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Quando finisce 'sta stagione?


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Miglior difesa del 2019"cit


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Ciao Giampollo.

Ha voluto fare il fenomeno, paga le conseguenze


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2019)

Sono disgustato.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma basta,


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

pietà


----------



## R41D3N (26 Settembre 2019)

Assurdo


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Si ma musacchio...


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Questi sono 3 punti persi da Giampollo.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2019)

Vedo che ho fatto bene a non guardare l'ennesimo spettacolo triste stasera...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Assurdo


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

In una mossa distrutti da Giampaolo


ESONERATE STO SCEMOOOOOO


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

Esoneratelo


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Tolto leao siamo spariti. Grazie maestro di calcio. Sei un genio


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

levasse sto Sugo


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2019)

Solo un ******* comunque avrebbe tolto leao


----------



## kYMERA (26 Settembre 2019)

siamo ridicoli


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

partita svoltata da quando quell'incapace ha tolto leao, pazzesco. 

adesso siamo ultra statici, andiamo avanti con quel cancro spagnolo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Allenatore *********...


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio è l'altra tassa clamorosa che grava da qualche anno su di noi...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

perché dobbiamo sempre far fare il fenomeno a Belotti


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Il fenomeno da 6 M annui s'è pure fatto ammonire.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Adesso lo mette Rebic. Complimenti,


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Rebic per Bennacer?ma che cambio è?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma che cambi sta facendo?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo è un *********.
Solo un idiota avrebbe fatto quel cambio


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Musacchio è l'altra tassa clamorosa che grava da qualche anno su di noi...



È forte non ne fa cappellate"cit


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Che rabbia che mi fa quella melma umana di Suso


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Ha tolto anche bennacer, praticamente i migliori...


----------



## Didaco (26 Settembre 2019)

Giampollo!


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Due gol merito di MATEO MUSACCHIO! Mamma mia


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Però questa Giampaolo me la deve spiegare. Suso ancora in campo, fuori il migliore, Bennacer. Mah...


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo out.
Non è da Milan dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

anche la tenuta mentale davvero da internare, cosa sta facendo di buono sto allenatore non so


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

tanto ormai ha fatto un buon primo tempo ,non lo esonerarno .. può continuare lo schifo


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

questo succede a non chiudere le partite.
avremmo dovuto stare in carrozza 0-4 con tutte le azioni sbagliate in area.
poi l'allenator che fino ad oggi non fa giocare bonaventura con brescia e verona,ma lo butta nella mischia con il torino rinvigorito nella ripresa praticamente giochiamo in dieci.


----------



## 6milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma chi altro verrebbe ad allenare sti cadaveri? Questo suso nn lo leva manco morto, ha tolto gli unici 2 buoni mah


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Assolutamente via via via, peggior tecnico che abbia mai varcato le porte di Milanello


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Allenatore completamente nel pallone


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Squadra senza la minima solidità mentale.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Settembre 2019)

Tutto quello che ci può andar male puntualmente si verifica. Ma che cacchio siamo diventati???


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer per Rebic per farci fregare ancora di più in mezzo al campo?
Ma chi l'ha scelto 'sto cialtrone di allenatore?
E soprattutto ma perchè Suso non si sfrange mai il crociato?


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

La verità è che appena siamo calati fisicamente abbiamo subito.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma possibile che ogni anno è sempre peggio? Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Adesso becchiamo anche il terzo

Ma l'importante è che il fuoriclasse Sugo "giochi" tutta la partita


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Theo Hernandez fa rimpiangere Constant stasera


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Due gol merito di MATEO MUSACCHIO! Mamma mia



Cosa c'entra sul secondo? 
Non diamo colpe a caso.

Tutto nasce dall'incompetenza di chi sta in panchina, che sono certo qualcuno avrà ancora il coraggio di difendere dopo la partita


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Allenatore completamente nel pallone



Ad un certo punto lo hanno inquadrato, stava richiamando qualcuno ma non se lo cagava nessuno.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Notare la grande reazione SOLITA dei nostri, pari a ZERO as usual.
Squadra di melme senza passione e senza amore per i nostri colori.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Devono esonerarlo stasera stessa quel rinco in panchina...nemmeno a Milano devono portarlo


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Questa squadra, come dicevo nelle ultime settimane, è totalmente senza carattere e coraggio, motivo per cui oggi, pur creando un bel po' di occasioni, non siamo stati capaci di chiudere la partita. Gianpaolo ha sbagliato i cambi, non ci piove, ma sia Musacchio che Donnarumma ci hanno messo tanto, tantissimo del loro.


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

E mi deve spiegare cosa può fare Calah come regista in luogo di Bennacer


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Che crollo. Sul piano mentale e nervoso siamo proprio una squadretta. Appena le cose si mettono in salita ce la facciamo addosso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Settembre 2019)

Vomito


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra sul secondo?
> Non diamo colpe a caso.
> 
> Tutto nasce dall'incompetenza di chi sta in panchina, che sono certo qualcuno avrà ancora il coraggio di difendere dopo la partita



Centra centra


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso becchiamo anche il terzo
> 
> Ma l'importante è che il fuoriclasse Sugo "giochi" tutta la partita



poi come minimo segna lui il fondamentale gol del 2-3


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La verità è che appena siamo calati fisicamente abbiamo subito.



Esatto, primo tempo su ritmi estenuanti e tratti di bel gioco al prezzo di diventare amebe nel secondo tempo. Non è cambiato nulla rispetto alle altre partite


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Bennacer per Rebic per farci fregare ancora di più in mezzo al campo?
> Ma chi l'ha scelto 'sto cialtrone di allenatore?
> E soprattutto ma perchè Suso non si sfrange mai il crociato?


È come sacchi perché anche lui i primi due mesi ha fatto schifo"cit


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek è un pippone


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Belle giocate adesso Susetta e Chala regista

Bravo! Maestro di calcio


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Comunque, sempre più convinto che Sugo e Calhanoglu siano gli anticristo


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso e calhanoglu avranno formato dei solchi a forma di cerchio


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra sul secondo?
> Non diamo colpe a caso.
> 
> Tutto nasce dall'incompetenza di chi sta in panchina, che sono certo qualcuno avrà ancora il coraggio di difendere dopo la partita



Ma hai visto come lo salta Zaza????? A rallentatore! Si farebbe fare finta dalla regina Elisabetta col girello


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

Guarda te se mi tocca sperare che Gattuso ritorni


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sempre più convinto che Sugo e Calhanoglu siano gli anticristo



Hahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Settembre 2019)

Vediamo di fare 40 punti il prima possibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Squadra senza la minima solidità mentale.



che squadra di senza palle, sembrano tutti depressi, ma tirate fuori un pò di grinta, di cattiveria. 

che squadra di smidollati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

sconfitta giusta. quandoun allenatore rema contro va bene così..

almeno ho visto una partita degna di questo nome


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

A destra abbiamo una voragine tra Calabria e Suso e il Professore cosa fa?
Toglie Leao...l'unico con qualche strappo nelle gambe

Andiamo sotto e cosa fa?
Toglie Bennacer...l'unico che ha visione di gioco e gioca in verticale


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Scemo io che ho rifatto l’abbonamento a Sky. Mannaggia a me


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Piatek è un pippone



Meteora, si è sparato la stagione lo scorso anno, giocatore mediocre


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

La turca 10.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso e Calhanoglu...ancora in campo...ora basta


----------



## Eflstar (26 Settembre 2019)

Mi viene da piangere, non ce la faccio più...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2019)

Solita pena.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Divento matto: Calhanoglu e Suso sono ancora lì a far danni.
Esonerate 'sto cialtrone e andatevene pure voi!


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Impresentabili mentalmente, la cattiveria con cui abbiamo cercato di andarci a riprendere la partita è pari al nulla cosmico come sempre.
La stessa cattiveria con cui abbiamo concluso le tante potenziali opportunita' sprecate ad cazzum da Piatek


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Giampollo con la balistica turca e sonnifero sugo


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2019)

E come sempre si era previsto l'andazzo della stagione ad inizio estate.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Notare la grande reazione SOLITA dei nostri, pari a ZERO as usual.
> Squadra di melme senza passione e senza amore per i nostri colori.



Il Milan è morto. E lo è da anni, non da stasera. Troppo tempo nella mediocrità ti porta in un loop infinito.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Settembre 2019)

Sono due partite ormai che mi accontento di seguire solo gli aggiornamenti dei risultati. Non ho nessuna voglia di farmi il sangue amaro


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo smesso di giocare


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

non sa più che pesci prendere, come minimo domenica ci ritroviamo castilcoso in campo


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Sull' 1-0 rischi Jack senza ritmo partita per Leao, ma viva dio dove ha il cervello sto qua.
Poi toglie Bennacer, il migliore in campo per rimpiazzarlo con Chala che ha già fallito in quella posizione.

Non si può non pensare alla malafede


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Non me usciamo più


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Impazzisco,ha rovinato una partita sta melma in panca


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Siamo pieni di giocatoretti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A destra abbiamo una voragine tra Calabria e Suso e il Professore cosa fa?
> Toglie Leao...l'unico con qualche strappo nelle gambe
> 
> Andiamo sotto e cosa fa?
> Toglie Bennacer...l'unico che ha visione di gioco e gioca in verticale



Straquoto. 

Ha sbagliato tutto. Come cavolo si puo?!


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Io davvero non riesco a spiegarmi i cambi, se non con il fatto che Gianpaolo ha una mentalità provinciale e voleva difendere l'1-0. Però perché togliere Bennacer sull'1-1, davvero inspiegabile.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

Certo che la difesa ha resuscitato due zombi come Zaza e Belotti.


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2019)

Non è colpa di Giampaolo se Piatek non segna nemmeno di piatto solo davanti al portiere.....

La partita sarebbe finita 2-0


----------



## Didaco (26 Settembre 2019)

E quando segniamo su azione?


----------



## David Drills (26 Settembre 2019)

Il prossimo cancro da estirpare è Calabria, ma quanti gol prendiamo da destra?


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

La state vedendo la differenza tra un centravanti moderno come Bellotto ed un cesso come Piatek?

Ora lo capite perché quel polacco deve sparire?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> E come sempre si era previsto l'andazzo della stagione ad inizio estate.



Come sempre. Solo su MW.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo fa rimpiangere Gattuso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2019)

Direi che pure quest'anno l'atalanta va in champion


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

I due cambi che ha fatto sono stati disastrosi sinceramente.
Bennacer poi era il milgiore in campo.
In pratica ha cambiato i giovanotti perchè lui, grande maestro di calcio, non li reputa probabilmente all'altezza anche se giocano benissimo.
Per me Giampaolo out gia' da stasera.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma andate tutti a ******, siete una squadra e una società da buttare. Non si salvano nemmeno i giardinieri, Boban e Maldini falliti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> La state vedendo la differenza tra un centravanti moderno come Bellotto ed un cesso come Piatek?
> 
> Ora lo capite perché quel polacco deve sparire?



Belotti al Milan farebbe la fine di Piatek, come la stessa fine fatta da Higuain.


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sull' 1-0 rischi Jack senza ritmo partita per Leao, ma viva dio dove ha il cervello sto qua.
> Poi toglie Bennacer, il migliore in campo per rimpiazzarlo con Chala che ha già fallito in quella posizione.
> 
> Non si può non pensare alla malafede



Ma che malafede..è scemo proprio..miracolato da Quagliarella


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Quanti saranno i punti di distacco dalle melme a fine stagione? Una trentina?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Belotti al Milan farebbe la fine di Piatek, come la stessa fine fatta da Higuain.



Pure peggio...


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non è colpa di Giampaolo se Piatek non segna nemmeno di piatto solo davanti al portiere.....
> 
> La partita sarebbe finita 2-0



E colpa sua se toglie l unico attaccante veloce,e poi iligliore in campo per lasciare dentro Suso Chalanoglu ed un lento piatek.


----------



## CM Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

L'abbiamo persa per i cambi scellerati...incredibile...ma come si fa...basta basta basta!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

3 sconfitte in 5 partite, e con Verona e Brescia nemmeno meritavamo di vincere


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Belotti ha annichilito Piatek direi.
Perchè gioca con passione e con amore.

Il polacco è lento come la quaresima , lentissimo, imbastito, e ha la grinta di un passero.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

3 sconfitte in 5 gare.....che vergogna.


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Belotti al Milan farebbe la fine di Piatek, come la stessa fine fatta da Higuain.



È la 9 che fa diventare i nostri attaccanti cessi


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2019)

E' un gruppo marcio...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek imbarazzante


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Se non sono in malafede, Mourinho o Allegri entro la mezzanotte. Alle cifre che vogliono più 10 mln per il coraggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

Bah secondo se vogliamo difendere con la linea così alta le perdiamo tutte.
Nel secondo tempo le distanze tra i reparti sono completamente saltate.
A me sembra che abbiamo gli stessi problemi dell'anno scorso.


----------



## CM Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Cmq Musacchio umiliato da Belotti nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Poi sto figlio di P.. di Giuda. Sempre contro di noi fa il fenomeno


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pure peggio...



Bellotto sa correre con la palla.. sa tirare... sa giocare a calcio!


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma Izzo non può rompergli il crociato a Suso????


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Settembre 2019)

Guida infame non lo dice nessuno però. vAbbè


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Assurdo Suso,ma la fa apposta?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso! Suso! Suso! Ma quando ti spacchi tutto? Quando? Quando?


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek peggiore in campo... 

Fuori rosa per me


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Che lentumine ragazzi, che schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ahahahahahah Sugo


----------



## CM Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Basta Susoooo!!!


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia rebic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Non c'e stata alcuna reazione. Che vergogna.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non sono in malafede, Mourinho o Allegri entro la mezzanotte. Alle cifre che vogliono più 10 mln per il coraggio.



Mi faccio andare bene pure Mourinho


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Pure rebic mi pare una pippa


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma quanto è inutile Rebic?bah


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo non arriva ad Halloween ma fosse per me manco a lunedì prossimo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Bella l'inquadratura dei Magnifici Quattro Incompetenti in tribuna!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

suso è da chiudere nello spogliatoio e va menato fino a che non si rompe un crociato.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Cattiveria 0


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma Rebic che minchia di ruolo ha? E' una punta, un esterno, un centrocampista? A me quando ha giocato ha dato solo l'impressione di essere uno che spacca caviglie


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non sono in malafede, Mourinho o Allegri entro la mezzanotte. Alle cifre che vogliono più 10 mln per il coraggio.



Hahahahahaha

Al massimo il Monza ci presta brocchi


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Stiamo perdendo contro Gigì


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Mamma mia rebic



Questo gia se ne pente di essere venuto. Entra sempre quando stiamo perdendo..


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2019)

Nesta è quasi libero, possiamo peggiorare ancora dai!


----------



## ARKANA (26 Settembre 2019)

Rebic è un paracarro inutile altro che voce campione del mondo


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Madonna che ignoranza Kessie. Che piedi


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Bettarello Kessie.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Va bene dai, kessie 50 milioni sono pochi"cit 
Che cesso


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2019)

Spengo. Addio.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

al di là dell'errore, ma che fuorigioco ha visto ?


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

ma noooooooooooooooooooo Kessieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

non ci credo ragazzi,ma quante ne sbaglia così ogni anno kessie.
come fa a sbagliare sempre davanti alla porta spalancata,pure con la finta


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile come ha tirato dopo una bella giocata anche.
Pazzesche le occasioni sbagliate stasera.


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Kessie è l'emblema di questo Milan


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2019)

Come si fa!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Uccidete Frank Kessiè.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2019)

Cosa ho appena visto...


----------



## Zenos (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma quanto è ciuccio kessie?


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

ahahhahahhahahahha a rugby deve giocare l'ho già detto


----------



## CM Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia che schifezza...ma come si fa come si fa!!!


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Manco a porta vuota segnamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Vabbe...Kessié é troppo ignorante...neanche mi incavolo. Giocatore che non ha alcun straccio d' intelligenza


----------



## Eflstar (26 Settembre 2019)

Non ci posso credere


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Questa squadra ha troppi problemi, inutile impazzire.
Allenatore, Suso e Calhanoglu sono solo i più evidenti, ma qui c'è anche una terrificante problematica mentale in troppi elementi.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

ahahahahahah Kessie


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

Kessie 40 milioni


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

ok Giampaolo ,ma qua devo andarsene in molti


----------



## kYMERA (26 Settembre 2019)

ma cosa si è mangiato kessie? mamma mia


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahahhahahahahahahah Zazà


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Che schifo ragazzk, che schifo


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

E quando segna Piatek


----------



## LukeLike (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek sei una *****.


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Grazie Zaza, mi hai strappato un sorriso


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

ci mancava il paratone di questo somaro,ora diranno paratone di sirigu e infortunio di donnarumma.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2019)

Giochi Senza Frontiere è su canale 5


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Non vinciamo MAI, MAI


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Cosa ha sbagliato PIatek non ci credo, Sirigu miracolo ma li' devi fare gol.
No vabbè l'ennesima stagione maledetta.


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che squadra di senza palle, sembrano tutti depressi, ma tirate fuori un pò di grinta, di cattiveria.
> 
> che squadra di smidollati.



Giocatori giovani , mediocri e con stipendi ridicoli. Un combo allucinante.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma cos'è uahahahhaha 

Che circo assurdo.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

pazzesco ZaZA la ballerina


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

zero proprio


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Qualcuno rompa le tibie al polaccoooooo


Cesso maledettoooooo


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile. Siamo dei POLLI


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Fancooolll anche Piatek


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Pitek è un pippone di alta fattura


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek ormai non segna più manco con le mani


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2019)

Possiamo toglierci Piatek dai marones?


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Persa per colpa di Giampaolo e Piatek....

Qualcuno deve capire un po' di calcio


----------



## kYMERA (26 Settembre 2019)

vabbè la differenza tra una squadra che ha un portiere e una che non ce l'ha


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Stagione gia' finita, e siamo alla quinta di campionato.
Toglietemi una curiosita', quanti anni sono che iniziamo veramente dim****a bruciando la stagione praticamente gia' all'inizio?

Questo milan è veramente la morte dei sogni.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

bene se serve a cambiare questa sconfitta,altrimenti non aver preso ALMENO il pari sarebbe grave


----------



## CM Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Basta ho chiuso... non guarderò più partite... sono nauseato


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma vadano a farsi ******* tutti quanti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Perdere contro una squadra schifosa come questo Toro è una vergogna infinita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Sconfitta assurda, inspiegabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Settembre 2019)

Grazie Giampollo, hai letteralmente regalato la partita.


Comunque io rimango convinto che il primo gol era da annullare. Non hanno mostrato alcun replay del fallo su Calhanoglu.

Questo cosa puzza...parecchio.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

non c'è più niente del milan


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Settembre 2019)

La cosa più grave è che qui passa la voglia di guardarle le partite. Sinceramente passare il tempo ad insultare praticamente mezza rosa e società non è possibile.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Settembre 2019)

Stagione finita a settembre...potete chiudere


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2019)

Tutto come previsto, rosa scarsa e allenatore senza attributi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Settembre 2019)

Probabilmente non segneremmo su azione neanche se giocassimo contro una squadra senza il portiere.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

Zaza cmq grande


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Adesso fuori dai maroni subito GiamPOLLO....devono proprio lasciarlo a Torino, chiuso nel cesso degli spogliatoi


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma il fallo sul cesso turco c'era?


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Dalla prossima Leao centravanti

Piatek in tribuna fino a gennaio e poi in polonia


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek ha sbagliato 2 gol fatti, Kessie 1...una marea di contropiedi, il toro ha calciato in porta2 volte


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Mentalmente siamo più fragili di gente ricoverata per PTSD.

Per quello serviva adrenalina pura come Conte che ridasse vitalità all'ambiente.

Così non andremo mai da nessuna parte, è una spirale distruttiva infinita.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Settembre 2019)

Ci rivediamo l'anno prossimo.
Squadra peggiorata dopo un anno. Anche Hernandez è sembrato un inutile cavallone


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Poi sto Guida è un gran bel figlio di P... E non è la prima voltà. C'è un fallo evidente sul loro primo gol.


----------



## King of the North (26 Settembre 2019)

Chiaro che se hai il 70% di possesso palla ma non fai il 2:0 poi rischi di perderla. A questo va aggiunto che i cambi di Gianpaolo sono davvero inspiegabili. Sostituire Leao non ha senso in nessun modo.


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma il fallo sul cesso turco c'era?



Non abbiamo il diritto di rivederlo.


----------



## Walker (26 Settembre 2019)

Non ho più bestemmie, ormai sta scendendo Gesù Cristo in deltaplano


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Adesso ovviamente i grandi dirigenti diranno che siamo stati sfortunati, che meritavamo il pareggio e che abbiamo fatto il miglior primo tempo dal Milan - Real del dicembre di Inzaghi.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

Piatek mi sa che è stata un'illusione


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Questo succede quando non si segna un dannato gol su azione, il 2-0 avrebbe chiuso la partita e invece di siamo fatti rimontare

Piatek due occasioni pazzesche buttate, Kessiè incommentabile


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Settembre 2019)

Tanto lo so che ci sarà il processo a Giampaolo ma sono anni che diamo colpa agli allenatori quando è la squadra comica

Donnarumma 4 papera vergognosa
Calabria 4 limiti tecnici abissali
Romagnoli 6,5
Musacchio 5 male
Theo 5 invece di tirare poteva passare verso la fine
Bennacer 7 fantastico
Kessie 4 imbarazzante..lo dico da mesi che è zero zero zero bisogna comprare uno che sappia difendere come lui ma che abbia i piedi
Calhanoglu 5,5 calato nel finale
Suso 5 mai pericoloso vorrei un milan senza suso
Piatek 6 sirigu gli fa il miracolo ma è troppo molle
Leao 6 bene in avanti ma serve molto di più in difesa

Bonaventura 4,5 entra lui e il Milan cambia (in negativo)
Rebic s.v.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

E poi ti parlano di stadio di quà e di là. Ma chi se ne frega dello stadio; Chi?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso ovviamente i grandi dirigenti diranno che siamo stati sfortunati, che meritavamo il pareggio e che abbiamo fatto il miglior primo tempo dal Milan - Real del dicembre di Inzaghi.


----------



## Prealpi (26 Settembre 2019)

Mi mancano persino le parole, meglio non scrivere nulla


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma il fallo sul cesso turco c'era?



quei cani di sky se ne sono guardati bene ovviamente dal mandare anche UN SOLO replay. 

cani maledetti.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

ridicolo compagnoni al commento per due volte "Il Milan può ripartire dal primo tempo"
come se in f1 uno partisse fortissimo e poi finisse fuori dal podio "dai sei partito bene però".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Comunque ......

Seppur amareggiato....

Nettamente miglior partita dell’anno. Torino molto determinato ma mooolto fortunato trascinato da un Belotti che solo contro di noi si scatena.

Finalmente si é visto del buon gioco.
Nuovi imprescindibili.

Si puó costruire, ma le decisioni devono proseguire nella direzione intrapresa. 16 tiri oggi, piú di tutte le prime 4 partite messe insieme.


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Chiaramente Giampollo verrà esonerato ma chiaramente nessuno vorrà venire qua. Almeno nelle squadre piccole i giocatori si impegnano... Qua c'è un ambiente estremamente negativo , giocatori mediocri e pagati troppo , budget limitato per l'allenatore...

Un buco nero senza fine.


----------



## Casnop (26 Settembre 2019)

Partita sfilataci via con una naturalezza noncurante che ci offende. È da questi momenti che intendi come la squadra non abbia proprio fondo agonistico, che è figlio della coscienza della propria forza. Quella che manca totalmente a questa squadra.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2019)

Vergogna.
Squadra esplosa dopo il primo gol. Manco il replay del fallo hanno fatto vedere. Guida migliore in campo. 
Hanno pure il coraggio di parlare di cuore toro. 
CAPRE.


----------



## David Drills (26 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 4
Calabria 4
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 6
Theo 6,5
Chala 5,5
Bennacer 6,5
Kessie 5,5
Leao 6
Piatek 5
Suso 4,5

Che mestizia.


----------



## Kaw (26 Settembre 2019)

E niente da fare, anche quando sembra che forse stiamo giocando almeno non in modo schifoso, va a finire allo stesso modo.
E di sicuro nemmeno siamo fortunati.

Delusione non è la parola giusta, forse è sconforto, sensazione che non c'è nemmeno più la speranza.
Forse mi prendo una pausa...


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tanto lo so che ci sarà il processo a Giampaolo ma sono anni che diamo colpa agli allenatori quando è la squadra comica
> 
> Donnarumma 4 papera vergognosa
> Calabria 4 limiti tecnici abissali
> ...



6 a piatekkkkkkkkk? Ma merita un 2!


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Settembre 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Partita da 1. Se pareggiamo dobbiamo ringraziare la madonna



CVD. Allenatore da ricovero e squadra con scarsissima solidità mentale


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Settembre 2019)

Non saprei nemmeno cosa dire...


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2019)

Io vi apro la faccia, maledetti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Io non ce la faccio a valutare negativamente questa partita, fino alla papera del solito Donnarumma (troppi troppi svarioni e troppo spesso) eravamo in controllo

Se non sfrutti le occasioni innumerevoli per il 2-0, poi è ovvio che crolli...


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2019)

Torino resuscitato e fuori dalla crisi, naturalmente


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> E poi ti parlano di stadio di quà e di là. Ma chi se ne frega dello stadio; Chi?



Lo stadio è per L'Inter infatti, noi siamo sparring partner


----------



## Wetter (26 Settembre 2019)

A me la partita non è dispiaciuta,certo se crei 5 palle gol e non segni è normale che prima o poi il gol lo prendi.Giampaolo bene fino alla sostituzione di Leao,inspiegabile davvero.Non puoi permetterti di mettere Bonaventura al rientro dopo 11 mesi in una partita cosi fisica e con un campo non in perfette condizioni.Sarebbe stato 1000 volte più logico un cambio del tipo Suso-Rebic.

Ripeto non abbiamo giocato male,abbiamo creato tantissimo,ma si deve segnare.Poi è anche vero che siamo stati sfortunati,dato che loro hanno fatto 2 tiri in porta e 2 gol.


----------



## GP7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Quando sbagli gol e cambi l'epilogo non può che essere uno. 
Il Milan senza Bennacer è tornato ad avere evidenti problemi di costruzione e circolazione. Che basti per non vedere più in quel ruolo Biglia o altri.


----------



## Konrad (26 Settembre 2019)

Rivisto adesso i 2 gol. Complimenti vivissimi a Mr. 6 milioni


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 4,5
Calabria 4,5
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 6
Theo 6,5
Kessie 6 
Bennacer 7
Calhanoglu 6
Suso 4
Piatek 4
Leao 6,5


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io vi apro la faccia, maledetti.



Comincia dal tizio pippone del tuo avatar.

Cesso galattico.


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Suso e Hakan in campo 90 minuti... Tolto leao che era stato uno dei migliori... Giocatori in evidente stato mentale confusionario come Piatek e Kessie...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2019)

Sono svilito. Staccate la spina a questa società. Una partita stavamo facendo discretamente, e questo animale di Giampaolo decide di distruggere tutto. Ma dategli due sberle a sto rinco... Come cavolo puoi mettere Bonaventura contro una squadra così fisica, e soprattutto a mezz'ora ancora abbondante dal termine. Piatek è veramente un lontano ricordo di quello dell'anno scorso. Non ne becca mezza. Difesa imbarazzante. Ha tenuto solo Romagnoli. Ma Musacchio è inguardabile. Calabria non ne parliamo. Poi il genio maestro toglie Bennacer che era fondamentale per le trame di gioco e non Suso che non ha fatto nulla nel secondo tempo.
Io non riesco a capacitarmi. Chiunque venga al Milan, viene colto da improvvisa demenza precoce.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Lo stadio è per L'Inter infatti, noi siamo sparring partner


No, noi siamo i polli che glielo finanziano al 50% 

Poi faremo il tutto esaurito in serie b col Cosenza.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2019)

Per me non abbiamo giocato male. Ci sono stati degli errori individuali che c'hanno condannato a mio avviso ingiustamente. 
Se l'arbitro non gli regala quel gol loro non segnano mai.


----------



## GP7 (26 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io non ce la faccio a valutare negativamente questa partita, fino alla papera del solito Donnarumma (troppi troppi svarioni e troppo spesso) eravamo in controllo
> 
> Se non sfrutti le occasioni innumerevoli per il 2-0, poi è ovvio che crolli...



Era da chiudere e non l'abbiamo fatto ma quella non chiamata del var sul loro pari è vergognosa.


----------



## 1972 (26 Settembre 2019)

fortunatamente ho disetto sky. vedi conte e vedi la grinta il nostro quando lo inquadrano una tristezza sconfortante sembra alla veglia alla camera ardente di una negativita' allucinante. io mi fermo semmai ricomincio dopo che hanno spedito sulla luna il turco e lo spagnolo....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Non ho molto da dire. Qualsiasi cosa mi passa ora per il cervello mi farebbe bannare


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> E come sempre si era previsto l'andazzo della stagione ad inizio estate.



ma ovviamente. i cessi in campo sappiamo che sono cessi da giugno. se uno li fa giocare è un cesso pure lui. se i dirigenti lo scelgono son cessi pure loro...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Eh ma tra biglia e bennacer non c è tutta questa differenza...



Caro Black. Guarda che essendo algerino lo conosco molto bene il nostro Bennacer. E ti garantisco che questo ragazzo è una bestia.

Ha tutto: talento tecnica ed aggressività. Uno grintoso con i piedi molto dolci.

Durante la Coppa d'Africa ha fatto sfracelli contro squadre ben piu fisiche di sto Torino. 

Poi è un ragazzo perbene. Un ragazzo serio . Non fa notte brave . A cas con la sua fidanzata. Tranquillo.

Ma il nostro mister ha preferito fare giocare mister fossa Lazio.


----------



## Marcolollo89 (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque ......
> 
> Seppur amareggiato....
> 
> ...



La verità è, che oggi qualunque altra squadra del campionato di Serie A, avrebbe chiuso la partita nei primi 45 minuti di gioco.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2019)

Io ricordo che c'è gente che definisce Kessie potenziale top player, giocatore imprescindibile. Ragazzi svegliatevi pure voi eh. Questo è da spedire su Marte. Scarsissimo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Quest'anno si rischia di retrocedere, 3 sconfitte in 5 partite..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Settembre 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Era da chiudere e non l'abbiamo fatto ma quella non chiamata del var sul loro pari è vergognosa.



Arbitraggio vergongoso, ma non puoi fare quei cambi e sbagliare quei gol dai.


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Squadra da 8/10 posto, ci sono e ci saranno davanti Juve,Inter,Napoli,Lazio,Roma,Torino,Atalanta..lotteremo per giocarci le altre posizioni con tutte le altre


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Settembre 2019)

Senza parole.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Marcolollo89 ha scritto:


> La verità è, che oggi qualunque altra squadra del campionato di Serie A, avrebbe chiuso la partita nei primi 45 minuti di gioco.



This.


----------



## Boomer (26 Settembre 2019)

Probabilmente l'unica soluzione sono i libri contabili. Chiudete tutto e fatela finita. Inutile andare avanti cosi.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che c'è gente che definisce Kessie potenziale top player, giocatore imprescindibile. Ragazzi svegliatevi pure voi eh. Questo è da spedire su Marte. Scarsissimo.



Assurdo che in tanti non ci siano ancora arrivati, usa un ferro da stiro al posto dei piedi, quando lancia fa tenerezza, oggi però son contento perché magari a gennaio lo spediscono davvero, insomma c'è poco da valutare, è scarso davanti ma pure dietro corre a vuoto, gli altri entrano in area con due tocchi.. Calabria Kessie Suso, c'è poco da aggiungere, ti asfaltano tutti.


----------



## kipstar (26 Settembre 2019)

a prescindere dal fatto che c'era fallo su chala sul gol del pareggio del gallo.....a prescindere da quello, manca la capacità di stare là.....e vincere le partite quando il gioco si fa fisico.....come con l'inter......


----------



## markjordan (26 Settembre 2019)

neanche il replay su chala , schifo

poi gp toglie il migliore in campo , ma va ...

cambi da incubo
giocato in 10 , suso boh


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi non si può andare avanti con giampaolo.

Questo non ne capisce nulla di giocatori.

Fa i cambi con i dadi...

Mai così male... mai


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Dunque, è difficile commentare una partita del genere. Ci sono due aspetti che secondo me vanno evidenziati, ovvero le scelte del mister e il momento di Piatek. Giampaolo sta dimostrando di essere in grande difficoltà quando deve leggere le partite, il cambio Bonaventura-Leao non ha senso perchè ha arretrato di molto il nostro baricentro quando c'era ancora una vita da giocare e oltretutto per inserire in un finale di "garra" un giocatore che non gioca da un anno.

Poi c'è il polacco. Troppi gol sbagliati, troppi errori tecnici, aldilà della foga e della voglia dimostrata ha assolutamente bisogno di riposo, la panchina può giovare.

P.s. Suso stasera drammatico, se non gli mettono il pallone sui piedi e lui fa quello che vuole sparisce, è davvero un caso.


----------



## Alfabri (26 Settembre 2019)

Marcolollo89 ha scritto:


> La verità è, che oggi qualunque altra squadra del campionato di Serie A, avrebbe chiuso la partita nei primi 45 minuti di gioco.



Tipo il Napoli ieri sera.
Cercando di restare lucidi, si è vista una parvenza di gioco, e abbiamo cercato la porta con più continuità. Questo mi fa quantomeno ben sperare, aldilà della sfortuna ma soprattutto dei limiti mentali e tecnici di alcuni giocatori.
Quello che si chiedeva a Giampaolo era di riproporre il 4-3-3 e in nuovi, e l'ha fatto. A questo giro all'allenatore si può imputare ben poco (secondo me la partita non l'abbiamo persa con i cambi).


----------



## Wetter (26 Settembre 2019)

Comunque la Miglior Partita giocata dal Milan da mesi (forse anni?) a questa parte.testa alta,in avanti e in maniera propositiva. Theo un bel terzino,Bennacer quasi commovente rispetto a Biglia,Piatek sfortunato,cosi come Leao sul miracolo di Sirigu.Se la ri-giochiamo 100 volte la perdiamo forse 2.


----------



## Didaco (26 Settembre 2019)

5 partite, 1 gol su azione.


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma parliamoci chiaro..In quale squadra di vertice sarebbe titolare gente vista stasera come Calabria, Suso, Piatek, Musacchio, Kessie? 
Abbiamo 3/4 di squadra che ci viene spacciata per campioni, quando in realtà sono pippe colossali..Calabria e Musacchio prenderebbero imbucate da una squadra di Serie D e sono pronto a scommetterci..calciatori scarsi, scarsi, scarsi!


----------



## Walker (26 Settembre 2019)

Sconfortante non aver portato a casa questa partita contro una squadra di scarponi galattici che hanno fatto due tiri (e il primo gol probabilmente da annullare) e basta.
Si sono visti miglioramenti a centrocampo per merito di Bennacer, ma in attacco il Piatek visto ultimamente e specie stasera non vale la media dei centravanti della serie D.
Giampaolo assurdo nel togliere Leao, da esonerare al più presto, a meno che non si voglia rischiare la retrocessione


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

La verità è che appena gli avversari alzano il ritmo, da anni ce la facciamo sotto.
Puo' essere per l'eta' media dei giocatori, troppo bassa per essere una big che non sta' giocando l'Eredivisie.

Prendiamo gol e ci sciogliamo, non c'è reazione, appena gli altri si "arrabbiano" ci sciogliamo.

Se poi ci si mette l'allenatore a fare scelte scellerate (mi è ancora inspiegabile che abbia tolto Leao per un Jack cadaverico e poi Bennacer che verticalizzava)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio vergongoso, ma non puoi fare quei cambi e sbagliare quei gol dai.



Caro OrgoglioMilanista. Come lo sottolineato prima non è la prima voltà con sto Giuda


----------



## Paolino (26 Settembre 2019)

I cambi parlano da soli e gridano vendetta. Purtroppo non si dimetterà mai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Marcolollo89 ha scritto:


> La verità è, che oggi qualunque altra squadra del campionato di Serie A, avrebbe chiuso la partita nei primi 45 minuti di gioco.



Rimane il fatto che rispetto a Udine, ma anche Brescia e Verona, dove, a parte il risultato abbiamo giocato di m.

Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e avremmo meritato una larga vittoria.

In questo momento mi interessa vedere se giochiamo o no.

É la prima partita dove abbiamo giocato e bene.

Molto piú positivo oggi che dopo Verona.


----------



## Anguus (26 Settembre 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Comunque la Miglior Partita giocata dal Milan da mesi (forse anni?) a questa parte.testa alta,in avanti e in maniera propositiva. Theo un bel terzino,Bennacer quasi commovente rispetto a Biglia,Piatek sfortunato,cosi come Leao sul miracolo di Sirigu.Se la ri-giochiamo 100 volte la perdiamo forse 2.



Contro la squadra meno organizzata e più scarsa tra quelle affrontate sinora aggiungerei. Se un attaccante non riesce a buttarla dentro in nessun modo, una volta non inquadra la porta, una volta la tira addosso al portiere a mio avviso ha qualche altro problema oltre la sfortuna. Se la rigiocassimo la perderemmo di nuovo con gente come Calabria e Musacchio e con le minchiate di Donnarumma.


----------



## Alfabri (26 Settembre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma parliamoci chiaro..In quale squadra di vertice sarebbe titolare gente vista stasera come Calabria, Suso, Piatek, Musacchio, Kessie?
> Abbiamo 3/4 di squadra che ci viene spacciata per campioni, quando in realtà sono pippe colossali..Calabria e Musacchio prenderebbero imbucate da una squadra di Serie D e sono pronto a scommetterci..calciatori scarsi, scarsi, scarsi!



Non è un caso se entrambi i gol subiti sono nati da azioni sviluppate sul nostro centrodestra, la parte debole della catena difensiva (solo Kessie a compensare il trio Suso-Calabria-Musacchio)


----------



## mil77 (26 Settembre 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> neanche il replay su chala , schifo
> 
> poi gp toglie il migliore in campo , ma va ...
> 
> ...



Lasciando stare i gol incredibilmente sbagliati...direi che c'è da dire qualcosa sui cambi di Gianpaolo...gia nel derby il cambio Chala Paqueta era criticabile e da lì il Milan è sparito dal campo ma oggi ha fatto anche peggio....il cambio leao bonaventura ha decretato la fine della partita del Milan...


----------



## Wetter (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Rimane il fatto che rispetto a Udine, ma anche Brescia e Verona, dove, a parte il risultato abbiamo giocato di m.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e avremmo meritato una larga vittoria.
> 
> ...



Parole sante.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Settembre 2019)

E anche oggi vinciamo domani,insomma.


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2019)

Ci sono stati errori arbitrali di nuovo a nostro sfavore??? Ho sentito bene???

(Non ho visto la partita)


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah secondo se vogliamo difendere con la linea così alta le perdiamo tutte.
> Nel secondo tempo le distanze tra i reparti sono completamente saltate.
> A me sembra che abbiamo gli stessi problemi dell'anno scorso.



previsto con largo anticipo già a luglio e puntualmente verificatosi
naturalmente continuamente stuprati dalla parte di calabria-musacchio. come previsto.
stavamo calando e 2 cambi abominio hanno finito la metamorfosi, come previsto.
nel 1o tempo con 3 innesti decenti al posto di 3 vomiti abbiamo giocato bene.
donnarumma è un gattaro e ogni partita rischia di farci perdere. la differenza con sirigu è imbarazzante...

il calcio non è poi così complicato a quanto pare.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Oggi Donnarumma penoso veramente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati errori arbitrali di nuovo a nostro sfavore??? Ho sentito bene???
> 
> (Non ho visto la partita)



Fallo di Rincon su Chalanoglu al limite dell’area del Torino non fischiato, nella ripartenza, gol di Belotti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Oggi Donnarumma penoso veramente.



Mah. Tolto il tiro dell’1-1, comunque non facilissimo, gli avrei dato 6,5.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah. Tolto il tiro dell’1-1, comunque non facilissimo, gli avrei dato 6,5.



E l'uscita al 44esimo?


----------



## markjordan (26 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati errori arbitrali di nuovo a nostro sfavore??? Ho sentito bene???
> 
> (Non ho visto la partita)


boh
non hanno mostrato il replay
probabile chala si sia intorcinato , ma fammelo vedere , cosi' puzza

ps , partitone di donna


----------



## Manue (26 Settembre 2019)

Oggi il risultato non serviva a niente,
era importante capire questa squadra con gli acquisti estivi, in campo. 

Bene, e si può solo migliorare. 
Avessimo fatto 3 gol eravamo qui a dire altro. 

L’unico appunto su Romagnoli, è ora che inizi ad attaccarsi all’uomo da marcare


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah. Tolto il tiro dell’1-1, comunque non facilissimo, gli avrei dato 6,5.



Si come no, ha sbagliato tutti gli interventi...male anche sul tiro di aina...lo ha parato ma tecnicamente da eccellenza molisana, l'uscita al 44°....insomma era da 5poi ha deciso di scendere fino al 3


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Rimane il fatto che rispetto a Udine, ma anche Brescia e Verona, dove, a parte il risultato abbiamo giocato di m.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e avremmo meritato una larga vittoria.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Però non si possono non chiudere le partite


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque ......
> 
> Seppur amareggiato....
> 
> ...



miglior partita dell'anno ma sconfitta meritata e preventivabile. cambi senza senso oltre ad una base che fa almeno 1-2 cappelle a partita....

con musacchio-calabria-donnarumma sei sempre in pericolo. ad ogni azione.

turca inesistente.

piatek non la caccia più dentro

suso peggiore incampo come sempre.

ci sono limiti invalicabilii e l'allenatore ci mette del suo. pensiamo alla salvezza non c'è margine di miglioramento


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati errori arbitrali di nuovo a nostro sfavore??? Ho sentito bene???
> 
> (Non ho visto la partita)



Ti rispondo io. Hanno giocato in 12 quelli, l'arbitro non fischiava niente da dieci minuti abbondanti.


----------



## MassimoRE (26 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Rivisto adesso i 2 gol. Complimenti vivissimi a Mr. 6 milioni



Il primo gol da mani in faccia proprio, al panzone però.


----------



## shevchampions (26 Settembre 2019)

Preferisco 100 volte uscire dal campo con questa prestazione che con i 3 punti come li han presi loro. Finalmente si può dire che meritavamo di vincere. Abbiamo una squadra migliore dell'anno scorso, cominceremo a fare punti e faremo un bel campionato.

Detto questo, bisogna mantere i 60 minuti, Piatek deve tornare a far gol su azione, e bisogna togliersi di dosso il timore di vincere (oltre alla sfiga). Per quanto riguarda il Toro, gli arriveremo certamente sopra in classifica - onestamente spero che Mazzarri venga esonerato presto, questi allenatori (alla D'Aversa o Tudor) rovinano la qualità del campionato. Per fortuna ne sono rimasti pochi.


----------



## Black (26 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile aver perso una partita del.genere. quante occasioni buttate

Cerchiamo di vedere le note positive... con leao theo e bannacer e tutta un altra cosa. Soprattutto quest ultimo mi ha impressionato.
Peccato che piatek e suso invece stanno peggiorando. Il polacco decisivo negli errori, sia come conclusioni, che come assistenza mancata ai compagni. Male anche gigio, già graziato nel primo tempo poi decisivo in.negativo x noi


----------



## MassimoRE (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah. Tolto il tiro dell’1-1, comunque non facilissimo, gli avrei dato 6,5.



No dai, l’uscita all’ultimo minuto del primo tempo? Era gol fatto se Belotti non avesse sbagliato. 
Voto 3.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E l'uscita al 44esimo?



Infatti, mezzo voto in meno


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Preferisco 100 volte uscire dal campo con questa prestazione che con i 3 punti come li han presi loro. Finalmente si può dire che meritavamo di vincere. Abbiamo una squadra migliore dell'anno scorso, cominceremo a fare punti e faremo un bel campionato.
> 
> Detto questo, bisogna mantere i 60 minuti, Piatek deve tornare a far gol su azione, e bisogna togliersi di dosso il timore di vincere (oltre alla sfiga). Per quanto riguarda il Toro, gli arriveremo certamente sopra in classifica - onestamente spero che Mazzarri venga esonerato presto, questi allenatori (alla D'Aversa o Tudor) rovinano la qualità del campionato. Per fortuna ne sono rimasti pochi.



Loro nel secondo tempo han detto "la vinciamo" e l'hanno vinta.
Hanno alzato il ritmo, hanno fatto un cambio tattico importante, hanno tolto quelli che giocavano male.

Noi nel secondo tempo, dove si decidono le partite, siamo fisicamente scoppiati, mentalmente come sempre detronizzati appena preso il gol, abbiamo per l'ennesima volta evidenziato gli enormi problemi di Musacchio e Calabria quando vengono puntati dall'uomo e tutto è rimasto uguale, non sono stati cambiati i peggiori ma bensì i migliori perchè il maestro ha detto che li ha visti stanchi e Bennacer era ammonito..

Io da anni non vedo il Milan vincere quando decide di voler vincere.
Persino il Torino te lo fa vedere..


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> previsto con largo anticipo già a luglio e puntualmente verificatosi
> naturalmente continuamente stuprati dalla parte di calabria-musacchio. come previsto.
> stavamo calando e 2 cambi abominio hanno finito la metamorfosi, come previsto.
> nel 1o tempo con 3 innesti decenti al posto di 3 vomiti abbiamo giocato bene.
> ...



Secondo me i problemi sono altri, il discorso è un po' più fine ma è giusto parlarne quando siamo tutti un po' più lucidi.


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti, mezzo voto in meno



Ehh come no, la parata di bagher sul tiro di Aina?
La gatta sul gol?
La parataccia sul secondo gol?
Partitone


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati errori arbitrali di nuovo a nostro sfavore??? Ho sentito bene???
> 
> (Non ho visto la partita)



no. perchè comunque il rigore è generoso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Concordo. Però non si possono non chiudere le partite



Non mi interessa.

Per me potremmo essere a zero punti, per me al momento la classifica vale zero.

Io guardò solo il gioco, almeno nel girone di andata.

Per me:

Udinese, partita da 3
Brescia 5,5
Verona 5
Inter 4
Torino 7,5

Che sia l’embrione di una squadra competitiva? Una fiammata frustrata dalla sconfitta?

Vedremo. 

Dico che oggi non si puó certo festeggiare, ma i motivi per sperare superano quelli per i quali disperarsi, mentre nelle prime 4 giornate é stato un disastro, anche nelle 2 vittorie.


----------



## MassimoRE (26 Settembre 2019)

Peggiori in campo Donnarumma, Suso e Calabria, ma a Giampaolo Suso è piaciuto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa.
> 
> Per me potremmo essere a zero punti, per me al momento la classifica vale zero.
> 
> ...



guarda che oggi se la rigiochiamo 10 volte la riperdiamo 11.
questo tipo di gioco è così. difesa alta sempre perforabile. giochi bene ma gli altri hanno una percentuale realizzativa altissima.
aggiungi i calciatori-scarto che abbiamo in difesa e suso calha. ma dove vogliamo andare... con piatek che ha perso il vizio poi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me i problemi sono altri, il discorso è un po' più fine ma è giusto parlarne quando siamo tutti un po' più lucidi.



io sono lucidissimo ormai il milan lo guardo senza fuoco. è un copione già visto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Settembre 2019)

Quando parleranno del fatto che un arbitro dovendo scegliere chi danneggiare sceglierà sempre noi perché nè in campo e nè in società nessuno protesta sarà sempre troppo tardi. Ci prendono per il naso da 10 anni con il nostro benestare come se non bastassero malafede e incompetenza dei nostri dirigenti e proprietari. E ovviamente noi tifosi rimaniamo qui a battere sulla tastiera con una proprietà che di noi se ne frega e ci umilia, così come nell’ulimo decennio gli altri.


----------



## sipno (26 Settembre 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Peggiori in campo Donnarumma, Suso e Calabria, ma a Giampaolo Suso è piaciuto...



Il peggiore per distacco è Piatek... Errori da **********... Poi segue a ruota Calabria.

Suso non ha fatto una bella partita ma non è stato distruttivo come il polacco e il terzino.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa.
> 
> Per me potremmo essere a zero punti, per me al momento la classifica vale zero.
> 
> ...



Questo è un problema al momento, perché invece che chiarire la situazione la rende più incerta. Di fatto è una partita nulla in termini di risposte (anche negative), ma con 3 punti persi.


----------



## shevchampions (27 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Loro nel secondo tempo han detto "la vinciamo" e l'hanno vinta.
> Hanno alzato il ritmo, hanno fatto un cambio tattico importante, hanno tolto quelli che giocavano male.
> 
> Noi nel secondo tempo, dove si decidono le partite, siamo fisicamente scoppiati, mentalmente come sempre detronizzati appena preso il gol, abbiamo per l'ennesima volta evidenziato gli enormi problemi di Musacchio e Calabria quando vengono puntati dall'uomo e tutto è rimasto uguale, non sono stati cambiati i peggiori ma bensì i migliori perchè il maestro ha detto che li ha visti stanchi e Bennacer era ammonito..
> ...



È vero, questa cosa non ce l'abbiamo, siamo timorosi, retrocediamo, diamo il passo agli altri, non gestiamo, come dicevo. Ma stiamo crescendo. Abbiamo una squadra migliore, con giocatori che oltre a capacità tecniche e fisiche maggiori rispetto al passato aggiungono cazzimma al gruppo. Oggi son più le cose positive di quelle negative, al contrario delle prime quattro partite. Vediamo se la crescita continua: la paura è che essendo un gruppo praticamente nuovo ed essendo al Milan, se non riusciremo a fare punti velocemente l'entusiasmo e la crescita possano essere fermati dallo sconforto e dalla delusione. Oggi più che mai da inizio campionato, però, sono ottimista.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ehh come no, la parata di bagher sul tiro di Aina?
> La gatta sul gol?
> La parataccia sul secondo gol?
> Partitone



In generale non mi importa. Sono contrario alla solita caccia alle streghe dopo una sconfitta. Se Piatek mette dentro l’assistenza di Romagnoli e Guida fischia il fallo di Rincon finisce 3-0 e stiamo tutti a festeggiare.

Abbiamo giocato una bella partita. Dobbiamo usarla come punto di partenza, non prendere giocatore per giocatore e poi l’allenatore e massacrarli tutti.

Nei commenti ho visto condanne a morte per Calabria, Donnarumma, Hernandez, Musacchio, Kessie, Chalanoglu, Suso, Piatek.

Come se avessimo giocato da schifo.

Abbiamo dominato il Torino, fatto il doppio di tiri delle prime 4 partite messe insieme. Loro hanno fatto 3 tiri.

Eppure siamo qui a processare i 9/11esimi della squadra.

Non condivido, e quindi lì difendo uno a uno.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa.
> 
> Per me potremmo essere a zero punti, per me al momento la classifica vale zero.
> 
> ...



Oddio 7,5 no.
Facciamo 6, che rispetto allo schifo delle scorse partite è un passo avanti.
In fase difensiva abbiamo fatto un gran casino, a tratti peggio delle partite scorse.

La classifica conta ma per arrivare in Europa League abbiamo tempo per recuperare. 

Penso che dopo oggi i discorsi sul quarto posto diventino utopia.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In generale non mi importa. Sono contrario alla solita caccia alle streghe dopo una sconfitta. Se Piatek mette dentro l’assistenza di Romagnoli e Guida fischia il fallo di Rincon finisce 3-0 e stiamo tutti a festeggiare.
> 
> Abbiamo giocato una bella partita. Dobbiamo usarla come punto di partenza, non prendere giocatore per giocatore e poi l’allenatore e massacrarli tutti.
> 
> ...



Hanno fatto 3 tiri e 2 goals perché abbiamo una difesa oscena, altro che difendere.

Il tanto osannato Romagnoli si sta dimostrando di una mediocrità inusitata. A Musacchio faccio goal pure io. Sul secondo goal di Belotti l'ultimo uomo a contrastare era Bennacer, ma dove stavano i nostri centrali?

Le difese per Suso e Calhanoglu neanche le commento. E ricordiamoci che abbiamo un portiere che fa 6M, questo dovrebbe compiere miracoli su miracoli tutte le sante partite.


----------



## Bmw (27 Settembre 2019)

Oggi finalmente si è visto un buon gioco ma se non si chiude contro il toro loro quando la mettono sul piano fisico un gol te lo strappano, infatti condanno il fatto di aver messo bonaventura rientrante magari rebic che è anche molto frizzante sarebbe stato meglio.. però una cosa che si nota è il fatto di aver perso subito "garra" dopo il gol subito poi è andata anche molto storta...


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2019)

Cavolo una vittoria stasera ci sarebbe servita come il pane visto le sconfitte di molte big...

Che rabbia...


----------



## braungioxe (27 Settembre 2019)

Mo ci vince pure la Fiorentina,Giampaolo non ha idea di che ***## sta facendo,almeno quando c'erano i vari constant,de sciglio,van ginkel e pazzini ste partite le vincevamo


----------



## Gas (27 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il peggiore per distacco è Piatek... Errori da **********... Poi segue a ruota Calabria.
> 
> Suso non ha fatto una bella partita ma non è stato distruttivo come il polacco e il terzino.



Sto iniziando a maturare la sensazione, ma sicuramente sbaglio, che a te Piatek non piaccia molto...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Settembre 2019)

Difficile commentare. Per assurdo è stata la nostra miglior partita, pero’ siamo stati traditi dal portiere(il migliore dell’anno per ora), dal non buttarla mai dentro, e da una inspiegabile mancanza di grinta e voglia di rimontare.
A questo aggiungo, fatemi fare un attimo il lamentone, un arbitraggio quantomeno singolare: l’azio e dell’1-1 nasce da un fallo su chala, e da protagonista qual’è Guida non accettava nulla dal Var(Ha urlato ho visto io non è fallo almeno 3 volte). Nell’era var non puó succedere. Inoltre trovo davvero esagerati 6 ammoniti ed un espulso in una partita tutto sommato tranquillissima. 
Ma noi da anni non parliamo mai di arbitri, anche perchè siamo indecenti in campo.. ma ci stanno massacrando. 
Quest’anno in 5 partite segnalo già 2 episodi clamorosi: rigore non dato ad udine per fallo di mano, il fallo di ieri su chalanoglu da cui nasce l’1-1.

Ultimissima cosa: il dramma è che esonerare giampaolo significa azzerare un’aktea stagione.. non ci sono alterbative


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In generale non mi importa. Sono contrario alla solita caccia alle streghe dopo una sconfitta. Se Piatek mette dentro l’assistenza di Romagnoli e Guida fischia il fallo di Rincon finisce 3-0 e stiamo tutti a festeggiare.
> 
> Abbiamo giocato una bella partita. Dobbiamo usarla come punto di partenza, non prendere giocatore per giocatore e poi l’allenatore e massacrarli tutti.
> 
> ...



Io credo che a sta squadra manchino dei punti di riferimento, dei leader, in campo e fuori, gente a cui "rivolgersi" nei momenti di difficoltà. A me pare che al primo intoppo, come un goal preso, iniziano a barcollare e si espongono al colpo del ko (come un pugile che non sa incassare). Oltre a Suso che è un equivoco tattico (e non solo), un discreto numero di pippe, un allenatore che stenta ad ingranare, questa squadra è troppo fragile e avrebbe tanto bisogno di "sicurezze" in campo e fuori. Lo scorso hanno questo problema c'era ma forse il mister, anche se tecnicamente molto scarso, un qualcosina a riguardo era riuscito a fare.
Manchiamo clamorosamente di solidità (oltre che di tasso tecnico)


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Difficile commentare. Per assurdo è stata la nostra miglior partita, pero’ siamo stati traditi dal portiere(il migliore dell’anno per ora), dal non buttarla mai dentro, e da una inspiegabile mancanza di grinta e voglia di rimontare.
> A questo aggiungo, fatemi fare un attimo il lamentone, un arbitraggio quantomeno singolare: l’azio e dell’1-1 nasce da un fallo su chala, e da protagonista qual’è Guida non accettava nulla dal Var(Ha urlato ho visto io non è fallo almeno 3 volte). Nell’era var non puó succedere. Inoltre trovo davvero esagerati 6 ammoniti ed un espulso in una partita tutto sommato tranquillissima.
> Ma noi da anni non parliamo mai di arbitri, anche perchè siamo indecenti in campo.. ma ci stanno massacrando.
> Quest’anno in 5 partite segnalo già 2 episodi clamorosi: rigore non dato ad udine per fallo di mano, il fallo di ieri su chalanoglu da cui nasce l’1-1.
> ...



Bè il rigore su Leao è stato abbastanza generoso, non credo in complotti (anche perchè se ti chiami Milan è molto difficile che tu non abbia un qualche peso di qualche genere, non sei l'Entella con tutto il rispetto).
Il fallo su Calha ci poteva stare, ma dal rigore dubbietto e dopo alcuni falli tutti a nostro favore (e quelli del Torino gia' dopo 10 minuti tutti a dire "adesso pero' basta adesso basta") ha iniziato a fischiare o tutto a loro favore o a non fischiare proprio.
Quando c'è un arbitro condizionabile dal pubblico si vede subito.
Tra l'altro il tranquillissimo SanSiro degli ultimi anni, forse anche indolenzito da una squadra che non fa salire l'adrenalina come la nostra, non ci aiuta mai essendo troppo tranquillino troppo silenziosetto troppo snobbetto, persino Conte l'altra sera indiavolato si rivolgeva alle tribune per sostenere la squadra.
Ieri il pubblico del Toro ha fatto la differenza.
Guida è un arbitro molto mediocre e soprattutto, almeno da quello che ho visto ieri, non ha un metro preciso di giudizio.


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2019)

Sono riuscito a trovare, finalmente, dopo 12 ore, il fallo di Rincon su Calhanoglu. Lo stesso Rincon si rialza aspettando il fischio dell'arbitro. Che dire, l'accoppiata Guida-Valeri è sempre sinonimo di sciagura. Tralaltro Guida è lo stesso pezzente che ad Aprile fischio il rigore inesistente di Kessiè.


----------



## MassimoRE (27 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il peggiore per distacco è Piatek... Errori da **********... Poi segue a ruota Calabria.
> 
> Suso non ha fatto una bella partita ma non è stato distruttivo come il polacco e il terzino.



Non sono così catastrofista con Piatek, nelle altre partite sembrava un morto ambulante, ieri si è mosso molto, si è fatto trovare al posto giusto, purtroppo non l'ha buttata dentro, e certo non è poco, ma lo preferisco così piuttosto che nelle partite precedenti, credo che si sbloccherà presto.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Settembre 2019)

Mi fa piacere che mi censurate i messaggi dove predico la disfatta.
Ma tanto il risultato non cambierà mai finché non avremo un allenatore con gli attributi che avrà il coraggio di non schierare i soliti 11.
Censurate pure questo tanto si perde anche con la Viola se non panchina Suso e Calhanoglu


----------



## Masanijey (27 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa.
> 
> *Per me potremmo essere a zero punti, per me al momento la classifica vale zero.*
> 
> ...



Mi sorprende che sia proprio tu a dire questo. Le conseguenze di rimanere ancora fuori dalla zona Champions sarebbero economicamente irreparabili.
I punti bisogna farli eccome. Al contrario (secondo me) se non si fanno punti i progressi nel gioco valgono zero. Non ci sono interruttori che ad un certo punto ti fanno fare punti a fiume. Non si è mai vista una squadra che passa dall'essere pessima a macinare punti come una schiacciasassi perchè illuminata da chissà quale ispirazione.
Si potrà migliorare certamente, e la partita di ieri magari poteva essere messa su binari diversi, ma il Torino nel primo tempo *ci passava letteralmente la palla*, cerchiamo di valutare anche questo quando analizziamo i (presunti) progressi del Milan.
Nel secondo tempo il Torino è entrato in campo facendo il minimo sforzo e l'ha ribaltata.
Non riesco a vedere nel medio lungo termine quei progressi che tutti speriamo, perchè gli errori di scelta della formazione e la mancanza di carattere sono evidenti e non cesseranno di esistere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Settembre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io credo che a sta squadra manchino dei punti di riferimento, dei leader, in campo e fuori, gente a cui "rivolgersi" nei momenti di difficoltà. A me pare che al primo intoppo, come un goal preso, iniziano a barcollare e si espongono al colpo del ko (come un pugile che non sa incassare). Oltre a Suso che è un equivoco tattico (e non solo), un discreto numero di pippe, un allenatore che stenta ad ingranare, questa squadra è troppo fragile e avrebbe tanto bisogno di "sicurezze" in campo e fuori. Lo scorso hanno questo problema c'era ma forse il mister, anche se tecnicamente molto scarso, un qualcosina a riguardo era riuscito a fare.
> Manchiamo clamorosamente di solidità (oltre che di tasso tecnico)



E' vero, per questo non è affatto scontato che con la Fiorentina non ci sia un bounce-back.
Ma il leader non c'è. Abbiamo provato con Biglia, ma la toppa è peggio del buco.
L'unica via è legare i giocatori con il gioco, se vengono risultati e gioco, aumenta la fiducia e quella fa da collande e leader. 
Se inizi a trovare occasioni e gol con fluidità, poi quando ne subisci uno, sei convinto di riuscirne prima o poi a farne uno tu e la reazione è naturalmente più composta.
Oggi, con un solo gol su azione in 5 giornate, c'è la convinzione che ogni gol subito sia una condanna definitiva.

Ma il gioco con il Torino c'era, se iniziamo a concretizzare le occasioni poi è un circolo virtuoso che si autoalimenta e vedremo la luce.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Settembre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende che sia proprio tu a dire questo. Le conseguenze di rimanere ancora fuori dalla zona Champions sarebbero economicamente irreparabili.
> I punti bisogna farli eccome. Al contrario (secondo me) se non si fanno punti i progressi nel gioco valgono zero. Non ci sono interruttori che ad un certo punto ti fanno fare punti a fiume. Non si è mai vista una squadra che passa dall'essere pessima a macinare punti come una schiacciasassi perchè illuminata da chissà quale ispirazione.
> Si potrà migliorare certamente, e la partita di ieri magari poteva essere messa su binari diversi, ma il Torino nel primo tempo *ci passava letteralmente la palla*, cerchiamo di valutare anche questo quando analizziamo i (presunti) progressi del Milan.
> Nel secondo tempo il Torino è entrato in campo facendo il minimo sforzo e l'ha ribaltata.
> Non riesco a vedere nel medio lungo termine quei progressi che tutti speriamo, perchè gli errori di scelta della formazione e la mancanza di carattere sono evidenti e non cesseranno di esistere.



Dissento totalmente.
Di squadre in cui scatta l'interruttore te ne potrei citare a decine, da Milan di Sacchi, passato dal quasi esonero dopo Cesena a vincere 3-1 a Napoli che è significato scudetto, per passare a decine di esempi, ti cito tra i recenti l'Atalanta, 2 punti nelle prime 5 partite con Gasperini e voci di esonero immediato... sappiamo come è andata a finire.

Nel primo tempo non era colpa del Torino, era merito del Milan. Il Torino era aggressivissimo, da qui le 4 ammonizioni, correvano come matti, ma subivano la nostra pressione. Siamo noi ad essere leggermente calati nel secondo tempo e pur avendo creato anche li il doppio delle loro occasioni, abbiamo chiuso 0-2. C'è un tentativo di sminuire gli avversari quando li mettiamo sotto che proprio no condivido.

Riguardo alle necessità economiche, ricordo che per come abbiamo impostato i conti, la CL è un'opportunità, ma non una necessità, Accellererebbe il processo, ma non è e non può essere necessaria in un anno nel quale ai ridotto del 20% il costo della rosa che già aveva mancato l'obbiettivo. Serve, piuttosto, arrivare in EL, perdere quella sarebbe doloroso. in ogni caso, ricordo che se Guida fischia il fallo su Chalanoglu ieri saremmo in zona CL e mancherebbero ancora 33 partite. In questo momento devi guardare il gioco.
Dopo le prime quattro partite, disastro, ieri bene bene. Vediamo se ci facciamo abbattere dalla sconfitta (possibile) o proseguiamo su questa strada.


----------



## shevchampions (27 Settembre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende che sia proprio tu a dire questo. Le conseguenze di rimanere ancora fuori dalla zona Champions sarebbero economicamente irreparabili.
> I punti bisogna farli eccome. Al contrario (secondo me) se non si fanno punti i progressi nel gioco valgono zero. Non ci sono interruttori che ad un certo punto ti fanno fare punti a fiume. *Non si è mai vista una squadra che passa dall'essere pessima a macinare punti come una schiacciasassi perchè illuminata da chissà quale ispirazione.*
> Si potrà migliorare certamente, e la partita di ieri magari poteva essere messa su binari diversi, ma il Torino nel primo tempo ci passava letteralmente la palla, cerchiamo di valutare anche questo quando analizziamo i (presunti) progressi del Milan.
> Nel secondo tempo il Torino è entrato in campo facendo il minimo sforzo e l'ha ribaltata.
> Non riesco a vedere nel medio lungo termine quei progressi che tutti speriamo, perchè gli errori di scelta della formazione e la mancanza di carattere sono evidenti e non cesseranno di esistere.



Guarda, ti sbagli. Ti faccio due esempi che mi vengono in mente: 


Atalanta, stagione 2018/2019. 9 punti nelle prime 9 partite (!). Posizione finale: 4°.
Milan, stagione 2012/2013. 7 punti nelle prime 8 giornate (!). Posizione finale: 3°.
Le due squadre non avevano nulla a livello tecnico di così superiore al Milan attuale da far pensare che siano stati percorsi dovuti solamente ai giocatori. Evidentemente, il tempo c'è: le battute d'arresto ci stanno, soprattutto se servono per trovare la quadra - quindi all'inizio della stagione. I risultati, nella maggior parte dei casi, sono la conseguenza del calcio giocato. Quest'anno bisogna far cerchio, come stiamo facendo, attorno al mister che ieri ha mostrato e, spero, da ora in poi mostrerà, di essere capace di dare un'impronta concreta alla squadra. Se così sarà, i risultati arriveranno. Io son molto fiducioso dopo la partita di ieri, chiaramente da ora in poi bisogna solo crescere e, son convinto, si crescerà.


----------



## Walker (27 Settembre 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti sbagli. Ti faccio due esempi che mi vengono in mente:
> 
> 
> Atalanta, stagione 2018/2019. 9 punti nelle prime 9 partite (!). Posizione finale: 4°.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi, dopo lo sconforto di ieri sera a mente fredda devo dire che nel complesso abbiamo finalmente giocato bene.
Peccato per i gol mancati da Piatek, quello di Kessie e il gol del pari che probabilmente era da annullare, nonchè il salvataggio all'ultimo di Sirigu su Piatek.
Sarebbe bastato relativamente poco per essere qui a ragionare in maniera diversa, ma di buono credo sia da tenersi un ottimo centrocampista come Bennacer e più in generale un inizio di identità di gioco che nelle precedenti partite non si era visto.
Vediamo cosa succede con la Fiorentina, se ci sarà continuità con quanto di buono visto ieri sera direi che si potrebbe essere più ottimisti.


----------

